# New Equipment Thread



## user2090

Upon a suggestion from Mr. Biz, I am starting a thread for pictures of new equipment. 

I am very excited that after a blessing from above I was able to purchase my first main line drain clean machine. I humbly present to the masses....my new K-1500.


----------



## U666A

That's my favorite color... Shiny! Lol


----------



## rocksteady

Not technically new but new to me.


















Paul


----------



## slowforthecones

how much you pay for that micro explorer?


----------



## suzie

Indie said:


> Upon a suggestion from Mr. Biz, I am starting a thread for pictures of new equipment.
> 
> I am very excited that after a blessing from above I was able to purchase my first main line drain clean machine. I humbly present to the masses....my new K-1500.


 
sweet:yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I hope that is not a kink in that cable. 

I drilled a 3/16 hole in mine, in the orange leg, right at the bend, up by where the cord wraps up. It is where the key to unlock the cables now resides. 

All of the older machines had this hole from the factory. I was so used to it from running the machine where I used to work. I had to retrofit mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipe Rat

New to me. So new I haven't even had a chance to use them yet. Got 'em from a PC buddy that is downsizing excess equipment. :thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Brian

suzie said:


> sweet:yes:


Do you think you could handle it Suzzy?:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim

rocksteady said:


> Not technically new but new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Nice. I have been wanting to get one for awhile now. It is pretty on the list.


----------



## suzie

Flyin Brian said:


> Do you think you could handle it Suzzy?:laughing:


 
If I can get paid to use a turtle and a jumpin jack...a high powered viberator than I can surely handle a power snake:laughing:


----------



## user2090

suzie said:


> If I can get paid to use a turtle and a jumpin jack...a high powered viberator than I can surely handle a power snake:laughing:



Had to read that one a couple times. I am just gonna tell myself that its a clean reference. :blush:


----------



## Airgap

Not plumbing equipment, but I couldn't help myself......I REALLY like my new mower.........:thumbup:


----------



## Epox

Curious, whats the difference in the micro inspection and the micro explorer besides 100's of dollars? Been considering something along this line.
I wouldn't see the need to save the file yadayada. Has anyone seen both and can compare?


----------



## easttexasplumb

The motor is new.


----------



## Redwood

easttexasplumb said:


> The motor is new.


Damn that's shiny! :thumbup:

Is the belt guard new too?


----------



## ToUtahNow

mpsllc said:


> Curious, whats the difference in the micro inspection and the micro explorer besides 100's of dollars? Been considering something along this line.
> I wouldn't see the need to save the file yadayada. Has anyone seen both and can compare?


If you do not need to record your work or use it as a monitor the big difference is optical v. digital. Here is the latest generation non recording.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/micro-CA100/EN/index.htm

Mark


----------



## Epox

Gonna get that one. Thxx Utah.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Redwood said:


> Damn that's shiny! :thumbup:
> 
> Is the belt guard new too?


Yep, came with the motor.


----------



## Epox

rocksteady said:


> Not technically new but new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I just ordered the CA 100. I have a sewer smell issue job so I think I will wait for it to come in before I do it. Seems to me if I'm being less intrusive on walls and speeds up the process it should be worth charging for. Otherwise I'm paying for equipment to make less money. You guys charge for yours?


----------



## ironandfire

*Bfw*

:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Epox

ironandfire said:


> :icon_biggrin:


 Have to admitt I've never seen a pipe wrench like that.


----------



## ToUtahNow

mpsllc said:


> Have to admitt I've never seen a pipe wrench like that.


That's a compound wrench and they work really well. I have one for up to two inch which is great for trap arm nipples (if you have the room) and one for 6" pipe which I can hardly even carry any more.

Mark


----------



## ap plumbing

suzie said:


> If I can get paid to use a turtle and a jumpin jack...a high powered viberator than I can surely handle a power snake:laughing:


 DOES RIDGID MAKE VIBRATORS NOW?:laughing:I DON'T THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH THAT. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood

ap plumbing said:


> DOES RIDGID MAKE VIBRATORS NOW?:laughing:I DON'T THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH THAT. :laughing:


Maybe you'd like to have it in your lap and have suzie crank it up...
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## roving plumber

I hope to soon post pics of my future purchase...the makita 18 v LI porta-band...that is unless anyone has any objections ...


----------



## Epox

Bring it on big boy. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRat

Here's some of mine. Camera isn't shown but it's a Mytana MY30 with the touch screen monitor so you can see it at mytana.com. For now:


----------



## Epox

Major awesome rig. Cost alot of bucks but should make alot too.


----------



## roving plumber

Kendall unruh....any relatives in Bonners Ferry?


----------



## SewerRat

roving plumber said:


> Kendall unruh....any relatives in Bonners Ferry?


Like, my dad was born there, my mom was born there, my grandma, two uncles and an aunt still live there. Ya, I know Bonners. I'm also kind of friends to Terry Johnson at KG&T Septic, and Lance Mastre of Mastre Backhoe service is my wife's uncle. Ya, I know Bonners Ferry, LOL!


----------



## Redwood

Bonners Ferry isn't that like in Southern Canada? :laughing:


----------



## roving plumber

SewerRat said:


> Like, my dad was born there, my mom was born there, my grandma, two uncles and an aunt still live there. Ya, I know Bonners. I'm also kind of friends to Terry Johnson at KG&T Septic, and Lance Mastre of Mastre Backhoe service is my wife's uncle. Ya, I know Bonners Ferry, LOL!


Many moons ago when I was a drywall hanger I hung quite a bit for Ken& his boys


----------



## user2090

Got it a few weeks back, but it was overdue. Make me wonder if I should have went up a size.


----------



## ILPlumber

Bought the stock for one of my summer jobs today. I forgot how hot it gets in a trailer.........


----------



## ILPlumber

First scaffolding I've bought in many years. The price has jumped considerably


----------



## Optimus Primer

Indie said:


> Got it a few weeks back, but it was overdue. Make me wonder if I should have went up a size.


I have the same drill. Just watch how hot you get it. If it gets too hot oil will start throwing out of the chuck. It's ok for an ocassional hole or for an offset flange, but nothing heavy duty


----------



## SewerRat

roving plumber said:


> Many moons ago when I was a drywall hanger I hung quite a bit for Ken& his boys


RP, I know Ken and Virginia, Daniel, Ben, etc. quite well, Ken is my Dad's first cousin and his mom live right here in Southern ID, I see them every now and again. Small world, aint it? 



Redwood said:


> Bonners Ferry isn't that like in Southern Canada? :laughing:


May as well be, LOL! I like to visit there but being a flatlander I get claustrophobia after about 2 days in that forested valley! Whew, getmeoutofheresoIcanSEESOMETHING! Ask Bonners people though, they'll tell you it's not Heaven but you can see it from here! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood

SewerRat said:


> May as well be, LOL! I like to visit there but being a flatlander I get claustrophobia after about 2 days in that forested valley! Whew, getmeoutofheresoIcanSEESOMETHING! Ask Bonners people though, they'll tell you it's not Heaven but you can see it from here! :laughing:


I know I went through there back in the 70's on a lil road trip with a buddy when I was stationed at Mt. Home....:thumbup:


----------



## Epox

Indie said:


> Got it a few weeks back, but it was overdue. Make me wonder if I should have went up a size.


 That will handle most of what you do. And its's compact enough to carry onboard with you. I use a Bosch "Bulldog Extreme" and keep it onboard all the time. You'll love it ND. I use a Hilti TE 54 on bigger things but it stays behind lock and key at home.


----------



## Epox

Just got in Friday afternoon, sure could have used it on same day.
People like seeing gadgets like this and locators, cams. They feel like thier getting latest technoligy and are easily impressed.


----------



## U666A

Indie said:


> Got it a few weeks back, but it was overdue. Make me wonder if I should have went up a size.


What model is that? I own a hilti TE-6S and I also use the same drill at work. It will drill a 20mm by 50mm deep hole for the purposes of setting a 5/8" drop in anchor in the ceiling without much trouble.

Only makita I've ever used is my second hand cordless hammer drill and that thing packs a punch. Have you found it's limits yet?

I mean, it's probably not practical to own a 747 or anything like that so you will still be renting when there's a call for some serious demo right? Does that have a breaker function as well?

The hilti has 3 settings; drill, hammer and roto-hammer.


----------



## GREENPLUM




----------



## Widdershins

GREENPLUM said:


>


 That is very cool -- I had no idea such a cutter existed.


----------



## rocksteady

That's cool I guess but I use one of these to cut gas pipe.



















Paul


----------



## bigdaddyrob

Been aching to get a shinny new CSST cutters myself ~ figure the next series of new homes that go up I will splurge! 

How are they working out for you?


----------



## rocksteady

Just picked this up off Ebay for $280 plus shipping. 
















Paul


----------



## SlickRick

rocksteady said:


> Just picked this up off Ebay for $280 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



Hellofadeal :thumbup: What is it?


----------



## Plumberman

SlickRick said:


> Hellofadeal :thumbup: What is it?


Milwaukee Wirsbo expander


----------



## SlickRick

Plumberman said:


> Milwaukee Wirsbo expander


Dahellusay... That's sweet.


----------



## Widdershins

rocksteady said:


> Just picked this up off Ebay for $280 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 There is a learning curve.

First and foremost -- Do not force the expander head into the tubing.

Forcing the expander head into the tubing defeats the auto-rotation function.

1/2" takes 4 or 5 more expansions than you would think -- It feels like it's ready, but it isn't.

1" both sucks and blows -- But it's still miles better than expanding by hand.

The real key is not forcing the tool -- As mentioned above, forcing the issue defeats the auto-rotation function.

I love mine now that I've become accustomed to its shortcomings.


----------



## rocksteady

Thanks for the tips. :thumbsup:










Paul


----------



## Plumberman

SlickRick said:


> Dahellusay... That's sweet.


Haven't had the opportunity to use one since my swap in companies, we use crimp pex when we run it, but 9 times out of 10 are running copper. 

They say they are a lot nicer than the Virax that first came out, that gun blows arse.


----------



## SlickRick

Plumberman said:


> Haven't had the opportunity to use one since my swap in companies, we use crimp pex when we run it, but 9 times out of 10 are running copper.
> 
> They say they are a lot nicer than the Virax that first came out, that gun blows arse.


The only expansion system I have used is Rehau ( or something like that). I don't know if it is still used, not carried around here any longer. If it is, I have a set up to 1" I would give someone.


----------



## Plumberman

SlickRick said:


> The only expansion system I have used is Rehau ( or something like that). I don't know if it is still used, not carried around here any longer. If it is, I have a set up to 1" I would give someone.


The Virax is the Upnor model heavy and bulky. Hard to go into tight spaces. Hated that tool with a passion, but it sure beat hand expanding.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Question??? Why expand?? To save a coupling?? How long does it take?? I've never heard of any body doin it around hear....


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Question??? Why expand?? To save a coupling?? How long does it take?? I've never heard of any body doin it around hear....


>scratches head<

Huh?


----------



## Plumberman

Widdershins said:


> >scratches head<
> 
> Huh?


Easy Mr. WS... Lol


----------



## Widdershins

Plumberman said:


> Easy Mr. WS... Lol


 Too much head shaking for one night.

Think I'll take some Advil and call it a night.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Was my question stupid??? Or am I lost???


----------



## Plumberman

Widdershins said:


> Too much head shaking for one night.
> 
> Think I'll take some Advil and call it a night.


I hear ya on that... Not far from it myself.


----------



## rocksteady

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Was my question stupid??? Or am I lost???


It's for Wirsbo/Upanor pex tubing, not copper.






Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rocksteady said:


> It's for Wirsbo/Upanor pex tubing, not copper.
> 
> Paul


Ok thanks That explains it. I don't ever work with pex only copper. But why expand pex?? Educate me a bit. Iv crimped it and shark bite it a few times at my old job. Thanks again


----------



## rocksteady

Most pex is crimped but Wirsbo/Upanor pex is expanded and the fitting is inserted before it contracts to it's original size. This allows the i.d. of the fittings to be a bit bigger than the crimp style pex systems.

http://www.uponor.ca/




Paul


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok thanks That explains it. I don't ever work with pex only copper. But why expand pex?? Educate me a bit. Iv crimped it and shark bite it a few times at my old job. Thanks again


You're old, you should hang it up.

I can't believe I said that out loud.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> You're old, you should hang it up.
> 
> I can't believe I said that out loud.


Old I'm only 32!!! Or are u being sarcastic ? I see the benefit in no friction loss. But in west Tx. We don't expand pex


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rocksteady said:


> Most pex is crimped but Wirsbo/Upanor pex is expanded and the fitting is inserted before it contracts to it's original size. This allows the i.d. of the fittings to be a bit bigger than the crimp style pex systems.
> 
> http://www.uponor.ca/
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the info


----------



## Greenguy

SlickRick said:


> The only expansion system I have used is Rehau ( or something like that). I don't know if it is still used, not carried around here any longer. If it is, I have a set up to 1" I would give someone.


I heard a rumor that a bunch of the rehau pipe systems were being phased out because the fittings were too damn expensive in today's markets. All that brass isn't cheap.


----------



## SlickRick

Greenguy said:


> I heard a rumor that a bunch of the rehau pipe systems were being phased out because the fittings were too damn expensive in today's markets. All that brass isn't cheap.


I spent about $600 for the tools, and when I returned from Iraq a yr. later I couldn't buy fittings. I get my supplier to give me tools for PEX now.


----------



## Greenguy

SlickRick said:


> I spent about $600 for the tools, and when I returned from Iraq a yr. later I couldn't buy fittings. I get my supplier to give me tools for PEX now.


Not sure if the link below will work, but Rehau made the exit in 2008:


http://www.pmengineer.com/CDA/Articles/Breaking_News/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000458633


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Old I'm only 32!!! Or are u being sarcastic ? I see the benefit in no friction loss. But in west Tx. We don't expand pex


 You do realize it isn't anything like pulling taffy, right?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> You do realize it isn't anything like pulling taffy, right?


What???


----------



## mabaty

Just got a Milwaukee m12 hammer drill and impact driver combo kit on eBay for 190 shipped.


----------



## easttexasplumb

mabaty said:


> Just got a Milwaukee m12 hammer drill and impact driver combo kit on eBay for 190 shipped.


So you would be upset if you found out lowes has the Hammer drill on sale for 100 dollars, and it come with a free impact.


----------



## mabaty

Yes.


----------



## mabaty

But, luckily it doesn't seem like lowes has that sale, nor do they sell Milwaukee cordless...


----------



## Plumberman

mabaty said:


> But, luckily it doesn't seem like lowes has that sale, nor do they sell Milwaukee cordless...


Home Depot does


----------



## MACPLUMB777

SewerRat said:


> Like, my dad was born there, my mom was born there, my grandma, two uncles and an aunt still live there. Ya, I know Bonners. I'm also kind of friends to Terry Johnson at KG&T Septic, and Lance Mastre of Mastre Backhoe service is my wife's uncle. Ya, I know Bonners Ferry, LOL!



Yes i know Bonners Ferry also as i worked out of Sandpointe, Id

in late 1998 :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Plumberman said:


> Home Depot does


I saw an ad for it at one of the box stores, right around fathers day.


----------



## mabaty

Home depot does, I checked there and amazon before purchasing the kit, both had the hammer drill @ 159.99 and impact @ 99.99, so I figured 171.00 + shipping for both was a good deal.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

New Diteq 4" dry coring bit. Man, it does a helluva job. Say's its ok for concrete, but I'll just use it on block. I am spinning it on a Black and Decker variable speed grinder/polisher, on low, like 1800 rpm, that I've had for like 20 years. Used it today for a dryer vent, through a 12" solid cap block. 

It was expensive, but I'll get the rest for pipe sizes, and a 6" for ductwork. 

Also, Rams sheet metal crimper beader. Puts the crimp on the end of ductwork. It was stupid expensive, and it doesn't work very well on 30 ga. It kinda wrinkles the bead. :furious::furious: Im'a call them up.


----------



## plbgbiz

RealLivePlumber said:


> New Diteq 4" dry coring bit. Man, it does a helluva job. Say's its ok for concrete, but I'll just use it on block. I am spinning it on a Black and Decker variable speed grinder/polisher, on low, like 1800 rpm, that I've had for like 20 years. Used it today for a dryer vent, through a 12" solid cap block....


I wonder if MzBiz will let me have one of those?


----------



## RealLivePlumber

You gotta have it. 

You can't live without it.

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

This is my new goss ga 32 torch tip. I love it... Really sucks a bottle down but puts the heat out there ....


----------



## OldSchool

RealLivePlumber said:


> New Diteq 4" dry coring bit. Man, it does a helluva job. Say's its ok for concrete, but I'll just use it on block. I am spinning it on a Black and Decker variable speed grinder/polisher, on low, like 1800 rpm, that I've had for like 20 years. Used it today for a dryer vent, through a 12" solid cap block.
> 
> It was expensive, but I'll get the rest for pipe sizes, and a 6" for ductwork.
> 
> Also, Rams sheet metal crimper beader. Puts the crimp on the end of ductwork. It was stupid expensive, and it doesn't work very well on 30 ga. It kinda wrinkles the bead. :furious::furious: Im'a call them up.


They do sell hand crimpers


----------



## Redwood

RealLivePlumber said:


> Also, Rams sheet metal crimper beader. Puts the crimp on the end of ductwork. It was stupid expensive, and it doesn't work very well on 30 ga. It kinda wrinkles the bead. :furious::furious: Im'a call them up.


Check your roller alignment and clearances....

Sounds like you're tight...


----------



## ironandfire

Found them at my local freight salvage.(at 70% off:icon_smile


----------



## RealLivePlumber

OldSchool said:


> They do sell hand crimpers


Yes they do. I have a few.


But, when you are installing 10 or 15 runs, plus the furnace and wh, in hard pipe, it saves hours. And, gives you a much better looking job.

And, your wrist feels alot better at the end of the day.


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> They do sell hand crimpers


If you just piped up a 4 story apt building in uponor, including all the risers, and complained about your cordless expander not performing adequately..

Wouldn't you look at someone like they had 3 heads if the came out with something like; "you know they sell HAND expanders, right?"

:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow

OldSchool said:


> They do sell hand crimpers


Before hand crimpers we use to use a pair of needle nose pliers and a twist of the wrist. It was okay for a couple of pieces but you wouldn't want to do it all day.

Mark


----------



## OldSchool

ToUtahNow said:


> Before hand crimpers we use to use a pair of needle nose pliers and a twist of the wrist. It was okay for a couple of pieces but you wouldn't want to do it all day.
> 
> Mark


We knock tin all day... and i still say this is the fastest way...


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> If you just piped up a 4 story apt building in uponor, including all the risers, and complained about your cordless expander not performing adequately..
> 
> Wouldn't you look at someone like they had 3 heads if the came out with something like; "you know they sell HAND expanders, right?"
> 
> :laughing:


what are you guys pussy boys...

How do you think you get a great forearm


----------



## Plumberman

OldSchool said:


> what are you guys pussy boys...
> 
> How do you think you get a great forearm


By eating spinach...


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> what are you guys pussy boys...
> 
> How do you think you get a great forearm


Relieving tension... As often as necessary..

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> Relieving tension... As often as necessary..
> 
> :laughing:


That's exactly what I was thinking..... Lol


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Relieving tension... As often as necessary..
> 
> :laughing:


You didn't have to tell us .. we already knew


----------



## Plumberman

U666A said:


> Relieving tension... As often as necessary..
> 
> :laughing:


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## easttexasplumb

OldSchool said:


> We knock tin all day... and i still say this is the fastest way...


Come on now OS when was the last time you banged on tin.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

easttexasplumb said:


> Come on now OS when was the last time you banged on tin.:laughing:


I guess that you don't know his wife's name is Tin...

Here is a link to a picture of OldSchool and Tin....


----------



## Dmaz

Just replaced the Milwaukee 12v impact drill that I soaked with a new one. It's still got that new drill smell


----------



## ironandfire

:001_unsure:


----------



## user2090

ironandfire said:


> :001_unsure:


I think you meant to upload those on the Electricians forum. :laughing:


----------



## 1703

ironandfire said:


> :001_unsure:


Did they throw Gilligan's shoes in for free?


----------



## cityplumbing

Got to get me the ratcheting adjustable wrench's I just saw at Hoews... Could of used them today...


----------



## ironandfire

Colgar said:


> Did they throw Gilligan's shoes in for free?


No I bought them.


----------



## Chewy71

Been using my new Milwaukee m12 cordless PVC sheer for several months now and it's really handy. Not great in cold weather though


----------



## DesertOkie

Here is my new-ish Gorlitz.


----------



## cityplumbing

New Ridgid Jobmax. Great tool reasonably priced and convenient. I used it to cut a couple holes in sheetrock, cut copper pipe, and cut jbolts..:thumbup:


----------



## user2090

Being a fat guy I needed a good fan. Found this one at the wholesaler, it moves a lot of air, and has two outlets. 

The wholesaw is one I just got in the mail from Lenox. I signed up to try a free tool, and they sent me this. I might buy the whole kit as this seems awfully nice.


----------



## Redwood

Indie said:


> The wholesaw is one I just got in the mail from Lenox. I signed up to try a free tool, and they sent me this. I might buy the whole kit as this seems awfully nice.


That "wholesaw" looks like a mighty fine holesaw to me...
The design of the slot for prying out the slug looks really nice... :thumbup:


----------



## user2090

Redwood said:


> That "wholesaw" looks like a mighty fine holesaw to me...
> The design of the slot for prying out the slug looks really nice... :thumbup:


According to Lenox its 10% taller for easier plug removal, and thinner. I clicked the link on a advertisement on the zone, signed up and got a free one. If misspelling is the worst thing I do, then I'm alright with that. 
Nice catch. Good to know I'm back on the radar. :whistling2:


----------



## Maximumplumbing

Check it out, general jetter j 3055

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## easttexasplumb

A very expensive way to water the yard.


----------



## Maximumplumbing

i couldn't resist.


----------



## user2090

Kinda looks like that when I pee.  Gets all over my new Toto. :laughing:


----------



## KCJAKE

Your neighbors were probably thinking, I gotta get me a sprinkler system like that...


----------



## ironandfire

Maximumplumbing said:


> Check it out, general jetter j 3055
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Nice yard.


----------



## Maximumplumbing

Now self loading.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## skitian

Maximumplumbing said:


> Now self loading.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


At first I read that as "now self loathing". Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok guys here's a stupid question for y'all Does a jetter like the one showed unclog the line or clean the line or both???? Here service guys just use cables ... One out fit has a jetter truck but it sprays to pull line in then the end expands then it pushes water out at the end to clear the clog .... City has same setup Any info would be great ... Just curious to know


----------



## revenge

tex we use our jetter to clear lines with excessive amouts of grease yes it unclogs but you have to be careful cause you may flood a building inside we used a jetter once to get gravel out of a line man did that job suck we had to dig a hole 5x5x8 and push all gravel into pit and pump pit out every few hours. took us two days to get all the gravel out


----------



## user2090

New ladder, went to buy a extension ladder and found this instead. Glad it was sitting there, its a much better option for me. No big deal, just wanted to share.


----------



## rocksteady

I've been using the Cosco version of that ladder for the last 6-7 years. I really like it. The only downfall is when you only need a 6 footer, this is a bit heavy to haul around but when you need to get on the roof it's great. Plus, it sits in my van not on a roof rack. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## user2090

rocksteady said:


> I've been using the Cosco version of that ladder for the last 6-7 years. I really like it. The only downfall is when you only need a 6 footer, this is a bit heavy to haul around but when you need to get on the roof it's great. Plus, it sits in my van not on a roof rack. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I do not have a ladder rack at this time, and so this was a great fit. I can make room for it inside the van. Be a little tight, but manageable. Sure makes a box van/truck sound better.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Indie said:


> I do not have a ladder rack at this time, and so this was a great fit. I can make room for it inside the van. Be a little tight, but manageable. Sure makes a box van/truck sound better.


To keep it off the floor, make a hanger out of unistrut and mount it to the ceiling.


----------



## user2090

ChrisConnor said:


> To keep it off the floor, make a hanger out of unistrut and mount it to the ceiling.


That crossed my mind. Hope I don't knock myself out hitting my head on it. :laughing:


----------



## Will

New Prototek LF2200 Locator and Prototek BuzzBox Line Exciter


----------



## user2090

Will said:


> New Prototek LF2200 Locator and Prototek BuzzBox Line Exciter


How does that work? Is that an accessory for a camera, or snake? Cost?


----------



## Will

Locator for sondes, metallic pipes, tracer wires, and passive locates of power lines.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Will said:


> New Prototek LF2200 Locator and Prototek BuzzBox Line Exciter


Niceeeeee! That's some nice equipment


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> New Prototek LF2200 Locator and Prototek BuzzBox Line Exciter


Dammit Will! Now I'll never get to visit your jobs any more. :laughing:

I'd love to see it in person though. I've only seen those in the ads.


----------



## Will

Call me over for your next trench less job and I"ll bring it. 

I can't say how many jobs I have needed a locator on since opening shop. Had to bite the built, I needed it. 

I don't have a excavator yet, so you might still get to visit my jobs from time to time.


----------



## plbgbiz

Starting the next one next week. I'll keep you posted on the pull date.


----------



## DesertOkie

Nice


----------



## sierra2000

Came across a Spartan 200 drain cleaning machine for sale that uses the model 300 drum. Works great, looks good, has two drums with 75' of 5/8" inner core cable each and power feed. Any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## DesertOkie

I just pulled the trigger on a ridgid mini seesnake 200' looked good in the pic on flebay still had the sticker on the head. Lets hope it gets here and I don't have any issues.


----------



## DesertOkie

Just got it in, every thing seems fine the locate sign pops up. I haven't tested the locator yet(Some dummy bought D's instead of C's). I hope my oooold school locator works. 

The whole set up you see was $3200. :thumbup: The camera looks almost new.


----------



## Mississippiplum

That's a mighty nice setup


----------



## beachplumber

Bought Hilti TE 76..... rotory hammer/chipper from H.D. rental dept.

came with 1 1/2" drill bit (Makita that has the four blades)
and 2 smaller bits 1/2" or sumtin.


good or bad deal???


Its used but works, i have used many times before. Should still have lots of life in it. I use it maybe once every month or two.

$427.00


----------



## Will

Nice camera. Is it self leveling?


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Nice camera. Is it self leveling?


No, I'm glad less to mess up. I was leaning towards Vu-rite but I had to go for this deal. Makes it a lot easier that I don't need a Ridgid monitor. I hope my locator works.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Just got one of these, pretty bright and can go either corded or cordless like the wet vac.


----------



## cityplumbing

Just got the Navi Scout locator. I got to say it works great, I love this thing.


----------



## Will

ChrisConnor said:


> Just got one of these, pretty bright and can go either corded or cordless like the wet vac.


Nice light, wonder what it cost to replace the bulb....


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Roughing in a bath the other day. 3/4" mixing valves, body sprays, handheld, soaking tub, yadda yadda. 

Tell the carpenter I need blocking for the body sprays and shower head, and the shower pan. He walks over to his mitre saw, cuts it all up in a jif. Here I am, wrist about to lock the eff up. Cutting 3/4" copper all day. What am I, a jag off? Me using a tubing cutter on a job like this is like the carpenter using a hand saw to frame a house. Its 2012, for Gods sake.

Been thinking about it for a while. Made the call. Picked it up yesterday


----------



## Mississippiplum

RealLivePlumber said:


> Roughing in a bath the other day. 3/4" mixing valves, body sprays, handheld, soaking tub, yadda yadda.
> 
> Tell the carpenter I need blocking for the body sprays and shower head, and the shower pan. He walks over to his mitre saw, cuts it all up in a jif. Here I am, wrist about to lock the eff up. Cutting 3/4" copper all day. What am I, a jag off? Me using a tubing cutter on a job like this is like the carpenter using a hand saw to frame a house. Its 2012, for Gods sake.
> 
> Been thinking about it for a while. Made the call. Picked it up yesterday


Niceeeeee!


----------



## GREENPLUM

Will said:


> Nice light, wonder what it cost to replace the bulb....


i broke one already , my fault 

*DEWALT DC0213 38 watt Worklight Fluorescent Replacement Bulb *
List Price:$28.00Price:$24.99


----------



## ChrisConnor

RealLivePlumber said:


> Roughing in a bath the other day. 3/4" mixing valves, body sprays, handheld, soaking tub, yadda yadda.
> 
> Tell the carpenter I need blocking for the body sprays and shower head, and the shower pan. He walks over to his mitre saw, cuts it all up in a jif. Here I am, wrist about to lock the eff up. Cutting 3/4" copper all day. What am I, a jag off? Me using a tubing cutter on a job like this is like the carpenter using a hand saw to frame a house. Its 2012, for Gods sake.
> 
> Been thinking about it for a while. Made the call. Picked it up yesterday


How much was it?


----------



## RealLivePlumber

13 and change.

Bout twice as much as the mitre saw the carpenter was using. 

But plumbers charge 3 times as much as carpenters...................


----------



## Mega Smash

Believe it or not, this was rescued from a scrap metal trailer.










Merry Christmas to me!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

... now to find a guide hose...


----------



## cityplumbing

Mega Smash said:


> Believe it or not, this was rescued from a scrap metal trailer.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ... now to find a guide hose...


That would have made my year right there...:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady

Damn you sir.












Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum

Mega Smash said:


> Believe it or not, this was rescued from a scrap metal trailer.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ... now to find a guide hose...


Damnnnnnnnnnnnn, niceeeeeeeeee. 
That's one hell of a find.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Mega Smash said:


> Believe it or not, this was rescued from a scrap metal trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ... now to find a guide hose...



Don't be surprised if you find out that it was reported stolen. I had a friend who found a jackhammer in the roll-off dumpster on a construction site. It was taken from a site a block away. The owner saw it on the back of his pickup with his "marks" on it and called the police. Luckily there were other witnesses around that also saw it in the dumpster.


For the sake of headaches, you might want to let the police know.


----------



## Mega Smash

ChrisConnor said:


> Don't be surprised if you find out that it was reported stolen. I had a friend who found a jackhammer in the roll-off dumpster on a construction site. It was taken from a site a block away. The owner saw it on the back of his pickup with his "marks" on it and called the police. Luckily there were other witnesses around that also saw it in the dumpster.
> 
> 
> For the sake of headaches, you might want to let the police know.


Already thought that. The person I bought this off of works for the works department of a neighbouring city. In the mid 2000s the city began outsourcing their plumbing work, so their equipment was mothballed. His job was to empty the trailer out and scrap the contents. There were two drain machines in the pile - this happened to be the better of the two.

Not only do I have his home address and phone number, the guy met me with his wife and kids on their way to visit relatives for Christmas. He wasn't a plumber either - just another gearhead looking for garage money.


----------



## rocksteady

Mega Smash said:


> There were two drain machines in the pile - this happened to be the better of the two.


What's up with the other one? Did it already go to scrap?





Paul


----------



## Mega Smash

rocksteady said:


> What's up with the other one? Did it already go to scrap?


The guy really didn't know what he was looking at. This one was intact, and the other one had the handle removed from it. He just grabbed the complete one and the spools. The heads were wired to a spool.

The worst part is as soon as I mentioned the missing guide tube he said "Ohhh that's what those are for. Yeah, there were two of them in the pile."

Probably already halfway to china now... gonna come back as the steel toe caps in my Doc Martens.


----------



## ironandfire

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Wish my lamp was that level

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint

RealLivePlumber said:


> Roughing in a bath the other day. 3/4" mixing valves, body sprays, handheld, soaking tub, yadda yadda.
> 
> Tell the carpenter I need blocking for the body sprays and shower head, and the shower pan. He walks over to his mitre saw, cuts it all up in a jif. Here I am, wrist about to lock the eff up. Cutting 3/4" copper all day. What am I, a jag off? Me using a tubing cutter on a job like this is like the carpenter using a hand saw to frame a house. Its 2012, for Gods sake.
> 
> Been thinking about it for a while. Made the call. Picked it up yesterday


This thing is sick. It's next on the tool list for the plumbers .


----------



## Epox

When we were pouring concrete at our cheese plant here, it was totally incredible the things that were tossed and discarded into the junk pile. Just unreal. And no we could not take so much as a screw out of there.


----------



## ironandfire

I have more than one.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Mac tools Multimeter


----------



## Will

New Sink and Tub Machine. Electric Eel Model CT.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> New Sink and Tub Machine. Electric Eel Model CT.


if ya don't mind saying how much did that set you back. I'm thinking that is better than the gorlitz Niard.


----------



## Will

Quite a bit, but it's an investment. Has auto feed in forward or reverse, variable speed motor, stainless steel drum, can run 1/4", 5/16", or 3/8" cable. Really nice machine, but pricey. Cost around 600 bucks.


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Quite a bit, but it's an investment. Has auto feed in forward or reverse, variable speed motor, stainless steel drum, can run 1/4", 5/16", or 3/8" cable. Really nice machine, but pricey. Cost around 600 bucks.



That's not bad, all I could find them for was 830 or more. What size are you planing to run?


----------



## Will

I got the 5/16" expanded end innercore cable from Electric Eel. I have a hand crank for the rare times I need 1/4", and I have no need for the 3/8" cable as I have the Model N for those jobs.


----------



## eddiecalder

Will said:


> I got the 5/16" expanded end innercore cable from Electric Eel. I have a hand crank for the rare times I need 1/4", and I have no need for the 3/8" cable as I have the Model N for those jobs.



You still liking the Model N?


----------



## Will

eddiecalder said:


> You still liking the Model N?



Electric Eel's Model N is the best machine for 1.25"-3" drains I have ever used. I use the 5/8" sectional cable(drum hold 75') and that cable will go through 1.5" or 2" traps, will make it through 1.25" copper drains, and the cable has a sight auto feed action because of the windings of the cable, and undue some wing nuts and the drum comes off in seconds. 

I like the Model N better than the Spartan 100, General Mini-Rooter, and Ridgid K-50 (all machine I have owned.


----------



## SewerRatz

eddiecalder said:


> You still liking the Model N?


The Model N is my go to machine still. 1 1/2 p-traps are a breeze ( yes we have some older cottages with 1 1/2 p-traps for shower drains) I carry 50' of the 5/8 cable in the machine and another 50' on the truck for those longer lines. 

AJ Coleman had the best price on the Model N and the CT when I was looking at them. I ended up with the Ridgid K-40B, I liked the two way auto feed and the battery operation. What I like about the Eel CT is the variable speed motor.


----------



## user2090

Bought the Milwaukee 12v PVC shear today. Considering the Camera, but have not justified it yet.


----------



## rocksteady

Don't shove your hand in there and cut off all of your fingers. 






Paul


----------



## Adamche

rocksteady said:


> Don't shove your hand in there and cut off all of your fingers.
> 
> 
> Wow the little sticker even tells you not to do that!!:thumbup:


----------



## Qball415

Indie said:


> Bought the Milwaukee 12v PVC shear today. Considering the Camera, but have not justified it yet.


Nice write off ND. I seen it in action at supply outfit, cut through ABS like butter.


----------



## user2090

Qball415 said:


> Nice write off ND. I seen it in action at supply outfit, cut through ABS like butter.


Tired of the mess I make when using a hand saw, not to mention the speed of the device. :thumbsup:

Next time I make my 2" PVC legs for a water heater install it will be easy peasy.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I know it's not much, but it's gotta be one of the best tools I bought. 





















Uses regular sawzall blades- it is great for straight cuts and brittle pipe were ratcheting shears would crack it. Great for drywall as well.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd

Got myself a like new electric stairclimber and boilers out there waiting for me to use it.


----------



## Widdershins

Indie said:


> Bought the Milwaukee 12v PVC shear today. Considering the Camera, but have not justified it yet.


 I have one of those -- It cuts through PEX, ABS and PVC like butter.:thumbup:


----------



## coast to coast

Widdershins said:


> I have one of those -- It cuts through PEX, ABS and PVC like butter.:thumbup:


Might pick one up this weekend . Looking forward to using it on a finish so I don't have to worry about the mess that I make using a hacksaw .


----------



## Mississippiplum

One thing I hate about ratcheting shears is they like to crack old PVC, and in the service industry ya come across ALOT of it, same goes for cpvc. 
The non-ratcheting polypipe cutters are just as bad.




Does anyone know of any good sharpners for ratcheting shears and poly pipe cutters?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd

Mississippiplum said:


> One thing I hate about ratcheting shears is they like to crack old PVC, and in the service industry ya come across ALOT of it, same goes for cpvc.
> The non-ratcheting polypipe cutters are just as bad.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good sharpners for ratcheting shears and poly pipe cutters?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I sharpen mine with v groove knife sharpner.. if I have time, sharpening wet stone.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Indie said:


> Bought the Milwaukee 12v PVC shear today. Considering the Camera, but have not justified it yet.


I have their camera, don't waste your money, it's a piece of SHAT same as Ridgids unit. My biggest complaint is the LED is woefully inadequate


----------



## easttexasplumb

Indie said:


> Bought the Milwaukee 12v PVC shear today. Considering the Camera, but have not justified it yet.


How much you willing to pay for it without batteries.


----------



## DesertOkie

Quickbooks Pro 2012. I know it's not equipment but the money could have went towards a scout so I'll count it as half.


----------



## user2090

Used the PVC shear today and its love at first use. :laughing: Its one of those things where after I started using it I can't believe I waited so long to get.


----------



## ironandfire

:icon_smile:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

What you gonna do with that thing??


----------



## Adamche

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What you gonna do with that thing??


Be nice... It's big brother might come over and pop you on the nose!!:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What you gonna do with that thing??


It attaches to your keys, right.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I like my measurements rite on but I don't know if I'd use that thing Try this one It's even life time warranty. Lol


----------



## Adamche

2 of my little friends!


----------



## ironandfire

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What you gonna do with that thing??


I don't know, I just bought it cause it was cool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

O. I know that feeling.


----------



## ironandfire

New drill.


----------



## ironandfire

New screwdriver.


----------



## Qball415

#5 acet. bottle wrench also doubles as bottle cap opener.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ha ha. I carry mine in my pocket all the time and have been carrying this cutting wheel for my 300 machine


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I also have a Lenox torpedo level that has it built in


----------



## Epox

*Black Rhino 2.5/8" pvc cutters*

Bought and used this yesterday to work on 2" and 1 1/2" sprinkler system rebuild and loved it. Easy and fast to use with no pvc shavings to deal with later. 
$50 bucks


----------



## Will

Got me a Large Drum machine today. Ridgid K-7500. Not too bad of shape for a 1998 model huh?:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Got another Large Drum MAchine. Too good of deal to pass up. Gorlitz 68HD,


----------



## okcplum

Will said:


> Got another Large Drum MAchine. Too good of deal to pass up. Gorlitz 68HD,


Your either rolling in to much money or rolling in to much shiot.

Either way you look at it your rolling in money.


----------



## ChrisConnor

How much?


----------



## Will

What is the nut for above the gearbox?


----------



## ChrisConnor

If you mean the center "nut" on the top, it's for adding oil.


----------



## Epox

Man the machine and many of it's components resembles my mytana. they must be kissing cousins hehe. Seriously though darn good machine. 
Really curious what you gave for it though.


----------



## Hillside

I got my 68hd for 400 bucks from a electrician that had 8 plumbers at his house after I pulled up


----------



## Qball415

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I got my 68hd for 400 bucks from a electrician that had 8 plumbers at his house after I pulled up


Please elaborate.


----------



## Hillside

He didn't know what he had, he did some electrical work for a old plumber that gave it to him, he put it on craigslist for 4 bills with his address and said 1st come 1st serve, I was there 1st and got it while 8 other plumbers pulled up in the 30 min I was there, the auto feed was worth 375 by itself


----------



## Will

Epox,

I know your machine ain't new, but maybe you could just some pics of your M81 to compare it to the GO68HD?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Since i had no work today this is what i have been working on. A total of 6 bins. And yes, she going in the Ford E-250!!!

http://www.americanvan.com/self-stacking-bulk-storage-bin-rack.html


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I'm hoping tomorrow i'll have it in the van!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Cuts 3/8 to 1" copper. I love them. Much faster and Easyier 5 yr warranty on tool and 2 yr on batteries


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cuts 3/8 to 1" copper. I love them. Much faster and Easyier 5 yr warranty on tool and 2 yr on batteries


New and improved model? Had one and used for one job, from 1/2" to 1" copper pipes... took it back.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I don't know if it a newer model. It's brand new so it better be the newest if there is one! I love it and won't take it back. Getting 12 v hack saw next


----------



## Will

I got the hackzall. I'd pass on it if I where you. I only use mine for cutting sheetrock. Pretty much worthless for anything else.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Dang. But I was wanting s new toy. Not enuf power??? N


----------



## rjbphd

I have a hackzall.. for certain jobs... batteries SUCK big time on milwaukee tools... still waiting for the 4 free replacment batteries promised by the rep.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

130 PLUMBER said:


> Since i had no work today this is what i have been working on. A total of 6 bins. And yes, she going in the Ford E-250!!!
> 
> http://www.americanvan.com/self-stacking-bulk-storage-bin-rack.html


 
I still have to make adjustments to the shelves so i can add 2 more shelves:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

You did not leave room for drain machines. :laughing:


----------



## revenge

just bought these the little one is bad arse work great on toilets closet bolts and tank bolts this would be a good toy for you tex they about 20 dollars


----------



## revenge

any body have one of these its a pasco quick nut cracker basin nut removal


----------



## ChrisConnor

130 PLUMBER said:


> I still have to make adjustments to the shelves so i can add 2 more shelves:thumbup:



How are you gonna get that little ladder out from behind it?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

easttexasplumb said:


> You did not leave room for drain machines. :laughing:


 
Well, i have my 1065, K/S rodder and camera in the van as we speak and still i have room to move around:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

130 PLUMBER said:


> Well, i have my 1065, K/S rodder and camera in the van as we speak and still i have room to move around:laughing::laughing:


You have room to take pilot light with you ???


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> How are you gonna get that little ladder out from behind it?


 
LOL, that was the 1st thing i made sure i wasn't going to have a issue with :detective:. I just barely have room to pull it in & out!!!!! but over all she goes in & out with no issues!!!!!!


----------



## JK949

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Dang. But I was wanting s new toy. Not enuf power??? N


Get the corded Ridgid Fuego saw.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> just bought these the little one is bad arse work great on toilets closet bolts and tank bolts this would be a good toy for you tex they about 20 dollars


These are what I use!! Great on beam clamps and hangers


----------



## ironandfire

:icon_biggrin: Just need a screwdriver and I'll be set.


----------



## HOMER

revenge said:


> any body have one of these its a pasco quick nut cracker basin nut removal


I've got one of those...worked well the few times I've needed it...

Always feared I would crack the sink when splitting the nut, but ..........so far so good


----------



## Tommy plumber

any body have one of these 







I have one too. I think I've used it twice in (10) years.


----------



## Qball415

Tommy plumber said:


> any body have one of these
> 
> I have one too. I think I've used it twice in (10) years.


Have a actual photo? I can't say I ever seen or used one.


----------



## Plumb Bob

revenge said:


> any body have one of these its a pasco quick nut cracker basin nut removal


Yup, I have one


----------



## Tommy plumber

Qball415 said:


> Have a actual photo? I can't say I ever seen or used one.


 






Here's a picture of mine...


----------



## Qball415

Thanks Tommy, can't say I ever seen one still. What's the primary purpose I read a few posts back it's for basin nut removal.... Can you elaborate please on function?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Qball415 said:


> Thanks Tommy, can't say I ever seen one still. What's the primary purpose I read a few posts back it's for basin nut removal.... Can you elaborate please on function?


 






The threaded part screws onto the brass shank of a faucet underneath the sink. Then you insert a 3/8" drive ratchet (you'll want to use an extension bar w/ ratchet) under this tool and start cranking. The bottom barrel part of the tool will turn and tighten the (2) teeth into an old stubborn zinc nut which your basin wrench can't grip well. As you tighten, the teeth break the faucet nut from underneath and the rust and debris falls in your face and eyes......:laughing:

I do remember using it one time in a mobile home on a really badly corroded kitchen faucet. But it's not a tool I use often.


----------



## revenge

is it worth it i thinking about buying one


----------



## Tommy plumber

revenge said:


> is it worth it i thinking about buying one


 






I think it's worth it. But then again I'm a tool guy. I am all for having tools that help me do a job.

However, I might think twice before using this nut-cracker. I'd be cautious about breaking something else, like an expensive sink. I might opt for my Dremmel tool to cut a stubborn corroded nut. You know if the house has a fancy expensive sink.

On the other hand, if it's a dump, like a run-down rental, I might use it and if the sink gets damaged, I'll tell the landlord that the bill just went up.....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

What's wrong using the drill and aircraft bit?


----------



## Tommy plumber

rjbphd said:


> What's wrong using the drill and aircraft bit?


 






Aircraft bit? Like a deep socket?


----------



## Qball415

Hmmm... I could really use that in my area those nits always corrode to hell. Especially under the kitchen sink!


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> Aircraft bit? Like a deep socket?


 It a 12" long drill bit... use a smaller bit for pilot hole and then 1/4 bit next.. then long screwdriver to pry open the drill hole on nut.. split open in no time, yes, u must wear safety goggle when doing this. Bits are easily kept in shallow tray and can be used for other jobs.. esp with heating system, etc


----------



## DesertOkie

I would be scared of drilling. I love the tool, I'm not sure where mine is but fortunately here I have not ran into many non-plastic nuts. I think it's the humidity they all went to poo and were replaced before I moved to OK.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

I have that same tool, only used about three times, but it's good to have.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> I would be scared of drilling. I love the tool, I'm not sure where mine is but fortunately here I have not ran into many non-plastic nuts. I think it's the humidity they all went to poo and were replaced before I moved to OK.:laughing:


I just cut it off just above the nuts with a rotary tool and a reinforced cut-off wheel if the faucet is coming out


----------



## Tommy plumber

Qball415 said:


> Hmmm... I could really use that in my area those nits always corrode to hell. Especially under the kitchen sink!


 






I don't know how much commercial you run into, but I have a spud wrench tool that is perfect for installing and removing brass spuds:


----------



## DesertOkie

Just bought a General 320 pipe thawer on e-bay, if it works I got a good deal if not, well that would suck.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Just bought a General 320 pipe thawer on e-bay, if it works I got a good deal if not, well that would suck.


Re-list it if it doesn't.

I made $85.00 on a Reed snap cutter with an ovalled chain I bought on ebay back in November.

The pics looked good when I bought it.

I set the minimum bid at my cost and then let greed and avarice take over.


----------



## pilot light

The data logger is an old one but a good one!


----------



## DesertOkie

I Pad2 with 3G. Thought I was gonna save tax by going through apple,com, after the whole deal the want to charge me tax so I just went to wally world.


----------



## JK949

DesertOkie said:


> I Pad2 with 3G. Thought I was gonna save tax by going through apple,com, after the whole deal the want to charge me tax so I just went to wally world.


I've made so much money with mine. Flush water heater, pull anode rod, check underside of tank through burner chamber. Use camera to take pictures if rust is present. Sell new tank before the flood hits.


----------



## Epox

Got this M18 in and been using it all week. I bought the 1/2 and 3/4 heads to go along with it. Who knows when I'll need the 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 heads but never know. I just wanted it ample stout enough to handle day to day projects which may include 1" which I have a repipe on a ranch I bought it for and has plenty of 1". I love jobs like this that pay me to buy more tools.:thumbup:
And as soon as this house remod is complete we'll move to the ranch next door (2 miles down the road, same owner).


----------



## rocksteady

How heavy is the M18 compared to a cordless drill? The greatest thing about the M12 expander is how light it is.






Paul


----------



## Epox

I haven't used it myself but daughter loves it. It feel heavy to me.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I purchase all 3 items in the picture


----------



## Will

I use that one stop wrench all the time.


----------



## Qball415

Thank you gentlemen, I looked it p and just bought one on E-bay.


----------



## plbgbiz

iPad-3 64gig w/4G AT&T wireless. 

One for me and one for each of our two estimators. I've got a lot of catalogs headed to the dumpster next week.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

This just arrived about an hour ago


----------



## Plumber Jim

plbgbiz said:


> iPad 64gig w/4G AT&T wireless.
> 
> One for me and one for each of our two estimators. I've got a lot of catalogs headed to the dumpster next week.


what case is that? Is that the one with the bluetooth keyboard?


----------



## plbgbiz

Plumber Jim said:


> what case is that? Is that the one with the bluetooth keyboard?


Targus from Best Buy. Versatile and durable thick padded leather. No keyboard.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I like how it looks. how much was it?


----------



## user2090

Plumber Jim said:


> I like how it looks. how much was it?



Not sure if it was the same exact brand, but I found one similar at Staples for $59.00 Giving serious consideration to getting it. Otter Box is good, but that one looks better.


----------



## plbgbiz

Plumber Jim said:


> I like how it looks. how much was it?


$59


----------



## JK949

Otterbox is garbage. Gumdrop Drop Series is what you want if you want protection.


----------



## DesertOkie

Got it today it it worked fine. Not bad $220 with shipping.


----------



## plbgbiz

DesertOkie said:


> Got it today it worked fine. Not bad $220 with shipping.


It worked?!?!?!?

Who did you test it on in the month of May in Oklahoma?:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

plbgbiz said:


> It worked?!?!?!?
> 
> Who did you test it on in the month of May in Oklahoma?:laughing:



Pulled out a stick of copper, put it on some 2x6s and hooked it up. Best thing about it I wasn't under a house screaming for someone to turn the water off because it just thawed and I'm under the hole in the pipe.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

This just showed up at my door today. :yes:








Paul


----------



## Widdershins

I bought the Milwaukee M12 Mspector yesterday.

We ran our vents up into a parapet wall and then pulled off of the job until the roofer could come out and seal our penetrations.

While we were waiting, the siders came in on the weekend and installed Hardi board on the vertical surfaces of the parapet walls and capped the horizontal surfaces -- Effectively burying our vents.

The GC was livid when he found out -- Not only did they bury my vents, gas stub and hose bibb feed and all of the electrical wiring that still needed to be accessed, they also covered up the marks we had left indicating where everything was.

The GC was still cursing the Siders out over the phone and telling them to get their butts over and remove the Hardi board and cap when I got back with my camera.

It took about an hour to remove the parapet cap and another hour to drill holes in the top of the parapet and locate everything. Disaster averted.

The GC is going to backcharge the Siders for my time and the cost of the camera, which is going to be considerably cheaper than replacing all of that Hardi board. 

Got a nice thank you email from the Siding contractor this morning and a lead on two new jobs.


----------



## ironandfire

Handiest tool, funny though as I can never seem to find one. Had to buy my own, now to customize it. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## ironandfire

Done.


----------



## rocksteady

You moved your sneakers.









Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Vu-rite camera with Labtop:thumbup:


----------



## user2090

130 PLUMBER said:


> Vu-rite camera with Labtop:thumbup:


Awesome, hope you got a good deal on it.


----------



## affordabledrain

that is a nice looking camera


----------



## affordabledrain

nice shoes man


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Indie said:


> Awesome, hope you got a good deal on it.


 
I fill like i did


----------



## pilot light

Brand new Data logger! Pretty sweet! It is more accurate and responds more quickly to temperature fluxuations. In addition it also has a more accurate and improved colored bell-curve, time-charted, computer program. Complete with print out capabilities! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

pilot light said:


> Brand new Data logger! Pretty sweet! It is more accurate and responds more quickly to temperature fluxuations. In addition it also has a more accurate and improved colored bell-curve, time-charted, computer program. Complete with print out capabilities! :thumbsup:



What do you use that for? Pic?


----------



## pilot light

DesertOkie said:


> What do you use that for? Pic?


Its for measuring supply and return temps on heating systems or for watching supply temp out of hwt tanks. Usually use it where a building have reports of occasional low hwt water temp at fixtures and every time I show up its normal . Then you can looking @ average temp vs peak time usage. Can watch a system 24-7 for a week! Will try to find a pic and info!


----------



## Maximumplumbing

New toys


----------



## DesertOkie

pilot light said:


> Its for measuring supply and return temps on heating systems or for watching supply temp out of hwt tanks. Usually use it where a building have reports of occasional low hwt water temp at fixtures and every time I show up its normal . Then you can looking @ average temp vs peak time usage. Can watch a system 24-7 for a week! Will try to find a pic and info!


We used hobos for my wifes research for her PhD


----------



## revenge

just bought both tools on ebay cutters for 40 and ram bit set 1/2 through 2 for 30 idk bout the cutters but i got a good deal on ram bit set well at least i think i did


----------



## DesertOkie

I got a Ridgid KD 4550, not as good as a scout but a lot cheaper.:laughing:


----------



## pilot light

DesertOkie said:


> We used hobos for my wifes research for her PhD


 That too lol!:laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Since i had no work today i spent 30 minutes installing the Mytana snow ball skid on my VU-Rote camera:thumbup:


----------



## Epox

Speaking of vu-rite I got mine in today WOOT!:thumbup:
Must say I'm very impressed with how well it's built.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Epox said:


> Speaking of vu-rite I got mine in today WOOT!:thumbup:
> Must say I'm very impressed with how well it's built.


 
Which one did you get? the newer one or the older one????


----------



## Epox

This is the C200TII. The video plug in the pic is out of the bottom where as mine comes out of the side. Beyond that I don't know.
They threw in the imaging software which looks pretty good..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Epox said:


> This is the C200TII. The video plug in the pic is out of the bottom where as mine comes out of the side. Beyond that I don't know.
> They threw in the imaging software which looks pretty good..


Does it look like the pic you posted?? if yes, then it's the new one!!


----------



## rocksteady

Just arrived today. It looks like only the 1/2" was used.








Paul


----------



## RealCraftsMan

rocksteady said:


> Just arrived today. It looks like only the 1/2" was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


We have three lits at the shop and the rubber is missing on all three of the 1/2. Must be the most used.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

RealCraftsMan said:


> We have three lits at the shop and the rubber is missing on all three of the 1/2. Must be the most used.


That's the result of copper that wasn't reamed  

Fortunately replacement rubbers are fairly cheap. I'm hoping Jetswet will come out with a package deal for the flow through models soon. 

I've been stalling getting them one by one because I just know as soon as I pay for the set singly the complete kit will come out the next day :furious:



The lead plumber at my new shop just introduced me to these Knipex smooth jaw pliers. Hands down the best auto flush pliers I've used yet. My Ridgid meter wrench is mostly retired as of today (Knipex just came in :thumbsup

http://www.knipex.com/en/contact-service/how-does-it-work-animated-graphics/86-03-250-plier-wrench/


----------



## 89plumbum

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's the result of copper that wasn't reamed
> 
> Fortunately replacement rubbers are fairly cheap. I'm hoping Jetswet will come out with a package deal for the flow through models soon.
> 
> I've been stalling getting them one by one because I just know as soon as I pay for the set singly the complete kit will come out the next day :furious:
> 
> 
> 
> The lead plumber at my new shop just introduced me to these Knipex smooth jaw pliers. Hands down the best auto flush pliers I've used yet. My Ridgid meter wrench is mostly retired as of today (Knipex just came in :thumbsup
> 
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/en/contact-service/how-does-it-work-animated-graphics/86-03-250-plier-wrench/


What those set you back John?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

89plumbum said:


> What those set you back John?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/280856913790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

$60 bucks, no tax, free shipping. I'd have paid twice that if necessary. The cam feature provides excellent grab and you can hit all the various sizes on a flush valve without re-adjusting. I'm expecting it to be good for bolts as well, but haven't got to try it much yet. I saw it in Ben's bag and he let me use it for a few valve change outs....highly recommended! :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox

130 PLUMBER said:


> Does it look like the pic you posted?? if yes, then it's the new one!!


 Yeah it's identical with exeption to the video feed coming out of the bottom of the control box in the pic. Mine comes out on the side. Really well built rig.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's the result of copper that wasn't reamed
> 
> Fortunately replacement rubbers are fairly cheap. I'm hoping Jetswet will come out with a package deal for the flow through models soon.
> 
> I've been stalling getting them one by one because I just know as soon as I pay for the set singly the complete kit will come out the next day :furious:
> 
> 
> 
> The lead plumber at my new shop just introduced me to these Knipex smooth jaw pliers. Hands down the best auto flush pliers I've used yet. My Ridgid meter wrench is mostly retired as of today (Knipex just came in :thumbsup
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/en/contact-service/how-does-it-work-animated-graphics/86-03-250-plier-wrench/


 
Thanks for the info.

As far as the Knipex go those pliers were my profile pic for months. Their products are the best int he world and I use my Gators (10-12") and Smooth grip everyday! Good purchase.


----------



## DesertOkie

New Ridgid Brick. I gotta damn sweet deal, I almost want to put it on ebay.


----------



## Epox

Sweeeet. I have one and it works flawlessly.:thumbsup: You proly got a better deal than I did though.


----------



## Hillside

DesertOkie said:


> New Ridgid Brick. I gotta damn sweet deal, I almost want to put it on ebay.


I need one of them


----------



## Hillside

What's the difference between that one and the yellow st-305?


----------



## DesertOkie

I believe the yellow seektech are geared more for utilities location.


----------



## ironandfire

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What you gonna do with that thing??


This.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

ironandfire said:


> This.


Lol. I'm glad you got to use it. I could have used it recently


----------



## DesertOkie

*Good Deal?*

Got a Ridgid 700 with dies and cutter, Brute jackhammer(looks new), and some parts drawers with lots of fittings, and a copper tray. 

$1250 plus a GSG-5 and a Taurus 9mil I didn't like. Good Deal?






















Here's what the gsg-5 is for those that don't know .22 cal plinker.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Got a Ridgid 700 with dies and cutter, Brute jackhammer(looks new), and some parts drawers with lots of fittings, and a copper tray.
> 
> $1250 plus a GSG-5 and a Taurus 9mil I didn't like. Good Deal?
> 
> View attachment 18422
> View attachment 18421
> 
> 
> View attachment 18420
> 
> Here's what the gsg-5 is for those that don't know .22 cal plinker.
> View attachment 18423


Score!!!


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> Got a Ridgid 700 with dies and cutter, Brute jackhammer(looks new), and some parts drawers with lots of fittings, and a copper tray.
> 
> $1250 plus a GSG-5 and a Taurus 9mil I didn't like. Good Deal?
> 
> View attachment 18422
> View attachment 18421
> 
> 
> View attachment 18420
> 
> Here's what the gsg-5 is for those that don't know .22 cal plinker.
> View attachment 18423


Fo sho


----------



## Epox

The PZ tour bus group would have gone and beaten on you if you passed that up. WTG!


----------



## affordabledrain

nice score


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I got the same jackhammer, it's nice. Looks like your missing some bits. Mine came with 4. 2 chisel and 2 points


----------



## user2090

Nothing big, but happy to have both. Needed a better more capable meter, and pair of steel toe. Oiled boots to get ready.


----------



## rjbphd

Indie said:


> Nothing big, but happy to have both. Needed a better more capable meter, and pair of steel toe. Oiled boots to get ready.


 Where u find that brand boots??? I've been looking for a wook boot to fits my feet, no luck.. been a Carolina fan til they changed/dropped designs.. wols, Red wings and other won't work for me..


----------



## user2090

rjbphd said:


> Where u find that brand boots??? I've been looking for a wook boot to fits my feet, no luck.. been a Carolina fan til they changed/dropped designs.. wols, Red wings and other won't work for me..



Its a brand made by Redwings. Which is all I buy. I got to store and tell them what I want, they then make suggestions. Happens to be a pair with lowest tread. 

Go to a Redwing store let them find you the right pair. I never mess around when it comes to footwear.


----------



## rjbphd

Indie said:


> Its a brand made by Redwings. Which is all I buy. I got to store and tell them what I want, they then make suggestions. Happens to be a pair with lowest tread.
> 
> Go to a Redwing store let them find you the right pair. I never mess around when it comes to footwear.


 I have... I have high instep which make it harder, the ' choice' I have are with the logger sole which we all know that service plumbers can't wear inside customers homes.. boiled down to few choices and they weren't comfortable... I miss those Carolina boots


----------



## DesertOkie

I had a style of Danners I loved and they did away with, so I switched to Redwings. Have you looked a chippawa?


----------



## rjbphd

DesertOkie said:


> I had a style of Danners I loved and they did away with, so I switched to Redwings. Have you looked a chippawa?


 Thanks! Looking into them now... interesting, crafted in USA instead of made in USA... using the rocky mountains background while its made in central wisconsin...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I didn't take a picture but last friday i purchaed the ridgid scout locator from AJ Coleman:thumbup:


----------



## user2090

130 PLUMBER said:


> I didn't take a picture but last friday i purchaed the ridgid scout locator from AJ Coleman:thumbup:



Pictures or it didn't happen. :laughing:


----------



## Epox

I have the same model Fieldpiece. Nice unit.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Indie said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. :laughing:


 
Damn it Indie :wallbash: tomorrow i'll take a picture then:thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain

all I have purchased in the last month is a new 6 foot step ladder


----------



## putneyplumbing

Indie said:


> Upon a suggestion from Mr. Biz, I am starting a thread for pictures of new equipment.
> 
> I am very excited that after a blessing from above I was able to purchase my first main line drain clean machine. I humbly present to the masses....my new K-1500.


Can you please explain the basic purpose and functioning of the this equipment.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*Me I went in the other direction* *I sold
some of my tools !
#1 A b-tank with complete torch set up
#2 my Milwaukee right angle drill, with a Lennox hole saw kit,
#3 Perfecto products hydro drill with extra tips and cutter heads,
#4 thru in a roll of 2 strand thermostat wire all for $450.00 cash money


*


----------



## easttexasplumb

putneyplumbing said:


> Can you please explain the basic purpose and functioning of the this equipment.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

130 PLUMBER said:


> Damn it Indie :wallbash: tomorrow i'll take a picture then:thumbsup:


 
Here you go:yes:


----------



## user2090

putneyplumbing said:


> Can you please explain the basic purpose and functioning of the this equipment.



That machine is used to clear drains 2" to about 6" in diameter.


----------



## Plumber Jim

Indie said:


> Nothing big, but happy to have both. Needed a better more capable meter, and pair of steel toe. Oiled boots to get ready.



Concrats on the new meter. Fieldpiece makes good stuff.


----------



## user2090

Plumber Jim said:


> Concrats on the new meter. Fieldpiece makes good stuff.



I watched your youtube video on testing Thermocouples, as it took me a minute to figure out the settings. :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit

Indie said:


> I watched your youtube video on testing Thermocouples, as it took me a minute to figure out the settings. :laughing:


I used the magnets out of old gas valves...left and right ahead. Screw the thermocouple into it, light the pilot/push in the magnet, and continue like any other pilot lighting.


----------



## Qball415

Indie said:


> I watched your youtube video on testing Thermocouples, as it took me a minute to figure out the settings. :laughing:


I would like a gander. Have a link?


----------



## user2090

Qball415 said:


> I would like a gander. Have a link?



Started a new thread with it.


----------



## Epox

*New Trailer*

Last nite my trailer buckled under the weight of my 5k lb. Skid steer loader as I was backing it up the entrance to the yard.
The trailer was maxed out as it was a 5k max. So bought this one today, it's rated 8k so should be plenty of extra strength.
I'll rehab the older trailer for lighter equipment or just sell it.


----------



## DesertOkie

Epox said:


> Last nite my trailer buckled under the weight of my 5k lb. Skid steer loader as I was backing it up the entrance to the yard.
> The trailer was maxed out as it was a 5k max. So bought this one today, it's rated 8k so should be plenty of extra strength.
> I'll rehab the older trailer for lighter equipment or just sell it.



Post a pic


----------



## Epox

It isn't letting me, working on it.


----------



## Epox

DesertOkie said:


> Post a pic


*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 849073 bytes) in */home/plumbing/public_html/includes/class_image.php* on line *2401*
What does this mean, I reduced, it's a Jpeg. 384x288


----------



## Gettinit

Epox said:


> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 849073 bytes) in */home/plumbing/public_html/includes/class_image.php* on line *2401*
> What does this mean, I reduced, it's a Jpeg.


Your computer is about to self destruct....see Bond threads for immediate help!


----------



## Epox

I'm otw :laughing:


----------



## user2090

Epox said:


> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 849073 bytes) in */home/plumbing/public_html/includes/class_image.php* on line *2401*
> What does this mean, I reduced, it's a Jpeg. 384x288



It means your using a PC. 

Try loading through photobucket or similar program. Sounds like its a bit large.


----------



## Epox

DesertOkie said:


> Post a pic


trying again


----------



## DesertOkie

Nice rig.


----------



## Epox

Trying again, not sure why the other was being finicky.


----------



## Adamche

Nice trailer, E.


----------



## Redwood

DesertOkie said:


> I had a style of Danners I loved and they did away with, so I switched to Redwings. *Have you looked a chippawa?*


:thumbup: Chippawa boots are the best & most comfortable boots I've ever owned...


----------



## ironandfire

:icon_smile:


----------



## DesertOkie

I finally found a piece of equipment that did not kill my budget. It hold 60 plastic bags, perfect for removing old wax rings.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

DesertOkie said:


> I finally found a piece of equipment that did not kill my budget. It hold 60 plastic bags, perfect for removing old wax rings.
> 
> View attachment 19030


That's a pretty good idea. 

If it works well, please post a follow up...I might track one down for my van :thumbsup:


----------



## beachplumber

They work well. My family members have all had one hanging in there kitchens for yrs. My grand mother used to make them. We used one for a long time till them stopped the stores here from using plastic.


----------



## cbeck

DesertOkie said:


> I finally found a piece of equipment that did not kill my budget. It hold 60 plastic bags, perfect for removing old wax rings.
> 
> View attachment 19030


Are those for all your home cheapo and slowes bags? :whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady

I got this last week but forgot to post it up. Factory refurbished for about 65% of new.






Paul


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> I finally found a piece of equipment that did not kill my budget. It hold 60 plastic bags, perfect for removing old wax rings.
> 
> View attachment 19030


My Mom has had one that looks like Raggedy Anne in her kitchen for years.

I always feel like a pervert every time I reach up into Raggedy Anne's knickers and pull out a bag.


----------



## Widdershins

rocksteady said:


> I got this last week but forgot to post it up. Factory refurbished for about 65% of new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Mine paid for itself after about the 3rd or 4th 1-1/4" waterline I ran.


----------



## rocksteady

This was for a restaurant repipe I'll be doing this week with a few sticks of 1 1/4" pex and will more than pay for itself the first use. I've been using pex for about 10 years and this is the first time I've HAD to use 1 1/4" so we'll see how often it gets used. I just wish they wouldn't have given me the tiny batteries. 

Do the NEW ones come with these little batteries or the full sized ones?







Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Widdershins said:


> My Mom has had one that looks like Raggedy Anne in her kitchen for years.
> 
> I always feel like a pervert every time I reach up into Raggedy Anne's knickers and pull out a bag.


I could see it...Young Widder standing next to the Raggedy Anne Bag Bag during the Holidays..."Anyone need another bag?" :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

rocksteady said:


> This was for a restaurant repipe I'll be doing this week with a few sticks of 1 1/4" pex and will more than pay for itself the first use. I've been using pex for about 10 years and this is the first time I've HAD to use 1 1/4" so we'll see how often it gets used. I just wish they wouldn't have given me the tiny batteries.
> 
> Do the NEW ones come with these little batteries or the full sized ones?


The two I bought came with the compact batteries. It'll do just fine with 'em. Especially with a 30 minute charger.

It's actually a little better with 1-1/4" and 1-1/2" than it is with 1".

Just remember to not force the pex into the expander head -- It won't auto-rotate if you do.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

beachplumber said:


> They work well. My family members have all had one hanging in there kitchens for yrs. My grand mother used to make them. We used one for a long time till them stopped the stores here from using plastic.


Oh...it's for shopping bags.

I thought it was for putting a full roll of trash bags in. I keep trash bags on the van, but the roll always tends to get unwound and snagged up on tools and whatnot 

I'm not sure how useful shopping bags would be, but they'd be better than a stick in the eye, I suppose :laughing:


----------



## Epox

rocksteady said:


> This was for a restaurant repipe I'll be doing this week with a few sticks of 1 1/4" pex and will more than pay for itself the first use. I've been using pex for about 10 years and this is the first time I've HAD to use 1 1/4" so we'll see how often it gets used. I just wish they wouldn't have given me the tiny batteries.
> 
> Do the NEW ones come with these little batteries or the full sized ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


We've repiped several houses underfloor with ours. I'm glad it has the compact batteries this rig is heavy enough as it is. They hold up fine and charge quickly. Love it and the customers get a kick off of it. 
Funny thing, I'm working on a 3rd repipe with mine and the ho I am working for had been watching intently and I knew he was taking notes on how to do this stuff. Is partly why I chose Uponor, threw him a curve ball.


----------



## DesertOkie

cbeck said:


> Are those for all your home cheapo and slowes bags? :whistling2:



I just wish we had a cheapo in town, when you have 1 supply house any alternative is better than none.:laughing:


----------



## HOMER

Knipex High Voltage Tools
Rated for 1000 Volts
Don't like taking chances working on a live circuit


----------



## Widdershins

HOMER said:


> Knipex High Voltage Tools
> Rated for 1000 Volts
> Don't like taking chances working on a live circuit
> 
> View attachment 19092


Why are you working on live circuits?


----------



## Epox

rocksteady said:


> I got this last week but forgot to post it up. Factory refurbished for about 65% of new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I have another repipe to start Tuesday. Loving this thing.


----------



## Widdershins

This sucker is brand spanking new.:thumbup::thumbup:

$572.00 out the door.


----------



## SlickRick

Outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

That's an awesome deal :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

Good job


----------



## rocksteady

rocksteady said:


> I got this last week but forgot to post it up. Factory refurbished for about 65% of new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I used this for the first time last night and it can't do 1 1/4" without bogging down and stopping. The only way it will expand 1 1/4" pex is if I pay special attention to not inserting the pipe all the way over the head. I can't imagine it'd work well on 1 1/2". Certainly this isn't normal. Before I pursue a warranty claim, is there something I'm missing?




Paul


----------



## DesertOkie

Blow a little bit of air on it when your expanding it.


----------



## rocksteady

I greased it up more than I first thought it should need and it's working much better. I think it was just a little dry.



This showed up today.
















Paul


----------



## Will

After reading up on the debates on the defferent right angle drills I went out and got this. Got it to replace my Hole Hawg. I wanted the Makita DA4031, but couldn't find it local so I went with the DW124 Timberwolf.


----------



## beachplumber

Will said:


> After reading up on the debates on the defferent right angle drills I went out and got this. Got it to replace my Hole Hawg. I wanted the Makita DA4031, but couldn't find it local so I went with the DW124 Timberwolf.




I used one for many yrs. Afterpurchasing a superhawg I would use it for a wheel chock.
It will do the job, but if u do a lot of rough ins superhawg is hard to beat.


----------



## Will

I've used the Super Hawg before. Built cheap imo. I didn't care for it.


----------



## coast to coast

Hole hog all the way for me and I've done fair share of rough ins . Real plumbers used Milwaukee but hey I'm a Milwaukee whore . Dewalts makes tools for carpenters not plumbers . But hey To each their own .


----------



## plbgbiz

Picked up a Milwaukee expansion tool for Uponor.


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> Picked up a Milwaukee expansion tool for Uponor.


You get the 12v or 18v? I like mine, eish I had the 18v sometimes though


----------



## coast to coast

plbgbiz said:


> Picked up a Milwaukee expansion tool for Uponor.


How come you didn't get the dewalt expansion tool ? That's rite they make tools for carpenters not plumbers . Congrats on the new Milwaukee tool made plumbers .


----------



## rocksteady

I picked this up last Friday. I've used in twice and so far I'm pretty impressed. It's super light at 7 pounds and does some real work for being so small and light. It's no jackhammer but it's great for what it is.






Paul


----------



## Qball415

rocksteady said:


> I picked this up last Friday. I've used in twice and so far I'm pretty impressed. It's super light at 7 pounds and does some real work for being so small and light. It's no jackhammer but it's great for what it is.
> 
> Paul


I'm in the market for one. What did you pick it up for $?


----------



## rocksteady

It's the 1 1/8" 8 amp one (can't remember the model number). I paid $299 at HD. 






Paul


----------



## plbgbiz

rocksteady said:


> I picked this up last Friday. I've used in twice and so far I'm pretty impressed. It's super light at 7 pounds and does some real work for being so small and light. It's no jackhammer but it's great for what it is.
> 
> Paul


Good pick RS. We have had them on our trucks for quite a while with no problems at all. Very effective for their size.


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> You get the 12v or 18v? I like mine, eish I had the 18v sometimes though


18v.

The model that gets up to 2" will be next.

I'm such a tool hog.


----------



## rocksteady

plbgbiz said:


> 18v.
> 
> The model that gets up to 2" will be next.
> 
> I'm such a tool hog.


Does Milwaukee make that? I only know about the m12 and m18 and the 18v only goes up to 1 1/2" right?







Paul


----------



## Epox

rocksteady said:


> Does Milwaukee make that? I only know about the m12 and m18 and the 18v only goes up to 1 1/2" right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I have the m18 and your right it only goes to 1 1/2". 
I've not used mine on anything bigger than 1" though.


----------



## plbgbiz

Epox said:


> I have the m18 and your right it only goes to 1 1/2".
> I've not used mine on anything bigger than 1" though.


You're right. 2" is a separate electric tool. 

$625 for the 1" to 1-1/2"

I think it is over $2K for the 2" model.

I'm all out of sorts. Mine is actually the m12.


----------



## Will

I've used the Timerwolf on two top outs so far. Seems to spin at faster RPMs than my old Hole Hawg. They are suppose to spin at the same rpms so I guess my older Hole Hawg has slowed down over the years. As far as power I don't notice much of a deference between the Timerwolf or Hole Hawg. I will have to get a few more top out with the Timerwolf to see how I like it, but so far I think I prefer the "feel" and style of the Hole Hawg to the long length style of the Timberwolf.


----------



## rooterboy

*Timberwolf*



Will said:


> I've used the Timer wolf on two top outs so far. Seems to spin at faster RPMs than my old Hole Hawg. They are suppose to spin at the same rpms so I guess my older Hole Hawg has slowed down over the years. As far as power I don't notice much of a deference between the Timer wolf or Hole Hawg. I will have to get a few more top out with the Timerwolf to see how I like it, but so far I think I prefer the "feel" and style of the Hole Hawg to the long length style of the Timberwolf.


I have an older timber wolf they were first made by back and decker the industrial line. I really like mine lots of power and a clutch in low rpm high tork less likely to toss you off of a ladder when the bit jams like the hole hog can do. I have both the hole hog can get you into tighter spaces than the timber wolf.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rooterboy said:


> ...the hole hog can get you into tighter spaces than the timber wolf.


That's the trade off for more leverage alright :yes:


----------



## Will

Been eye balling it for awhile, finally decided to get it. Dewalt 20v Max hammerdrill/driver.


----------



## plbgbiz

What he said...


Will said:


> Been eye balling it for awhile, finally decided to get it. Dewalt 20v Max hammerdrill/driver.


What he meant...


Will said:


> Hi, my name is Will and I am a toolaholic.


----------



## cbeck

I've got one of those bad boys, you'll love it!!


----------



## okcplum

Will said:


> Been eye balling it for awhile, finally decided to get it. Dewalt 20v Max hammerdrill/driver.


When did you become a carpenter will, if your selling your plumbing tools I may be interested.. lol.


----------



## 422 plumber

rooterboy said:


> I have an older timber wolf they were first made by back and decker the industrial line. I really like mine lots of power and a clutch in low rpm high tork less likely to toss you off of a ladder when the bit jams like the hole hog can do. I have both the hole hog can get you into tighter spaces than the timber wolf.


Gear junkie uses a battery impact driver for his wood boring bits. It goes in a lot tighter spots than a hole hawg.


----------



## Will

mark kiernan said:


> When did you become a carpenter will, if your selling your plumbing tools I may be interested.. lol.



I'm doing almost exclusively Plumbing Remodels and Additions now. Not much service any more. I don't have the time for it. I get into all kinds of work, carpentry does come into play from time to time.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Pick up a new 9" AC / DC Portable TV-VHS for $35.00 to use as a monitor for my VU-Rite camera


----------



## rocksteady

Picked this guy up today. I bought the impact/drill kit a while back but the drill failed within a week. I took it back to HD but they didn't have the kit I had bought so I swapped it for the big hammer drill with no impact. That was the only impact driver I've ever had and I've been missing the it ever since. I went in today thinking I'd buy the $99 impact bare tool but saw this on sale for $239. New brushless motor and it came with a charger and 2 batteries. Seems like a no brainer for the extra $140. I also picked up a 1 3/8" Dewalt impact specific hole saw. It's made for sheet metal and it does plow right through the steel studs I had to cut. 
















Paul


----------



## chuckscott

rocksteady said:


> Picked this guy up today. I bought the impact/drill kit a while back but the drill failed within a week. I took it back to HD but they didn't have the kit I had bought so I swapped it for the big hammer drill with no impact. That was the only impact driver I've ever had and I've been missing the it ever since. I went in today thinking I'd buy the $99 impact bare tool but saw this on sale for $239. New brushless motor and it came with a charger and 2 batteries. Seems like a no brainer for the extra $140. I also picked up a 1 3/8" Dewalt impact specific hole saw. It's made for sheet metal and it does plow right through the steel studs I had to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Got one of those recently. I love it, especially when screwing in venting on wh. Plus it sounds cool when being used.:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

130 PLUMBER said:


> Pick up a new 9" AC / DC Portable TV-VHS for $35.00 to use as a monitor for my VU-Rite camera



Where did you pick that up?


----------



## rocksteady

I also grabbed the Lenox close cutter kit at my supply house this morning. $42 for all three cutters seemed like a bargain. Hopefully the wheels are better than the Raptor cutters I was using from Fergies. :furious:















Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rocksteady said:


> I also grabbed the Lenox close cutter kit at my supply house this morning. $42 for all three cutters seemed like a bargain. Hopefully the wheels are better than the Raptor cutters I was using from Fergies. :furious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


You're going to like those Lenox close cutters...they cut nearly as fast as regular tubing cutters :yes:

I've been using mine for about 6 months now. I like them better each time I pull them out :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum

chuckscott said:


> Got one of those recently. I love it, especially when screwing in venting on wh. Plus it sounds cool when being used.:thumbsup:


I got an older version of that impact driver- bought it in 2008 and it's still going strong :thumbsup:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd

johnlewismcleod said:


> You're going to like those Lenox close cutters...they cut nearly as fast as regular tubing cutters :yes:
> 
> I've been using mine for about 6 months now. I like them better each time I pull them out :thumbup:


 Are they better than general tubing cutter?? I had problem with saleman at the show saying they are faster than other then I pointed out of course the are if you only using them on 'm' copper..


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> I got an older version of that impact driver- bought it in 2008 and it's still going strong :thumbsup:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


How old were you in 2008?

12?


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rjbphd said:


> Are they better than general tubing cutter?? I had problem with saleman at the show saying they are faster than other then I pointed out of course the are if you only using them on 'm' copper..


They cut 1/2 through 1" L in about 5 turns every time :yes: 

I gave my Generals to my helper about two weeks after getting the Lenox set


----------



## rjbphd

johnlewismcleod said:


> They cut 1/2 trough 1" L in about 5 turns every time :yes:
> 
> I gave my Generals to my helper about two weeks after getting the Lenox set


 Sure ur not a saleman???? I'm willing to try them out...


----------



## DesertOkie

never mind I found em.


----------



## Epox

Ordered this today. I love jobs that allow me to buy new toy's.
I hate renting tools, especially the frustration of setting up a rental tool only to find it needs new brushes or is wore out beyond reason.
Bosch BH2760VCD Brute Breaker Deluxe Jack Hammer Kit


----------



## rocksteady

DesertOkie said:


> never mind I found em.


 
I just went out to my van to get the part number but I guess you already figured it out. For anybody else, the 3 cutter kit is PN # 14833TSK






Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod

http://www.lenoxtools.com/Pages/Kit.aspx?name=Tubing+Cutter+Kits


----------



## Epox

johnlewismcleod said:


> http://www.lenoxtools.com/Pages/Kit.aspx?name=Tubing+Cutter+Kits


I have that set, works nicely.


----------



## DesertOkie

Tight space tubing cutters. To many tubing cutters out there.

Thank you that will help me with the guys at the parts counter. They carry lenox but if they don't have it it is just a myth or has been discontinued.


----------



## rocksteady

DesertOkie said:


> Thank you that will help me with the guys at the parts counter. They carry lenox but if they don't have it it is just a myth or has been discontinued.


I know the routine. 

One thing I learned today is the wheels aren't a normal stock item with the distributor that my supply house buys from. I have Ridgid tubing cutters and these wheels are different, though all 3 sizes use the same wheel. My supply house is bringing in a dozen wheels to have on hand since nobody in town has them. Probably a good idea to have a few spares and the little case they come in has space for 6 wheels. I normally just throw things like this into my solder tray so we'll see how long the case lasts but it's kind of cool, just makes it a bit bulkier.





Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod

rjbphd said:


> Sure ur not a saleman???? I'm willing to try them out...


LOL! :laughing:

Believe it or not, the salesman told the truth this time:yes:

Lenox sawzall blades have gone to sh!t, though. Switched to Milwaukee about 9 months ago in disgust after using nothing but Lenox for twenty years.

Evidently the Chinese factory that's making them are pitching the teeth wrong now. They feel sharp to the touch, but don't cut.


----------



## rjbphd

johnlewismcleod said:


> LOL! :laughing:
> 
> Believe it or not, the salesman told the truth this time:yes:
> 
> Lenox sawzall blades have gone to sh!t, though. Switch to Milwaukee about 9 months ago in disgust after using nothing but Lenox for twenty years.


 I agreed about Lenox sawzall blades... there are not cutting much these days... I'm lucky if I can get more than 5 or 6 cuts out of 2" blk steel pipe..


----------



## Widdershins

rjbphd said:


> I agreed about Lenox sawzall blades... there are not cutting much these days... I'm lucky if I can get more than 5 or 6 cuts out of 2" blk steel pipe..


I'm liking those ones with the yellow teefs.

Who knew a lack of dental hygiene could kick so much butt?


----------



## rusak

rocksteady said:


> I just went out to my van to get the part number but I guess you already figured it out. For anybody else, the 3 cutter kit is PN # 14833TSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


How much did the set cost you?


----------



## rocksteady

Just under $43.








Paul


----------



## Qball415

Just Ike Mr. Epox says I also love to purchase tools for jobs and the best part it pays for itself and some after first use!


----------



## Widdershins

Qball415 said:


> View attachment 20176
> 
> 
> Just Ike Mr. Epox says I also love to purchase tools for jobs and the best part it pays for itself and some after first use!


That's much nicer than the one I have.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Epox said:


> Ordered this today. I love jobs that allow me to buy new toy's.
> I hate renting tools, especially the frustration of setting up a rental tool only to find it needs new brushes or is wore out beyond reason.
> Bosch BH2760VCD Brute Breaker Deluxe Jack Hammer Kit


 Details. How much does it weigh? More BPM than the standard brute? How Much?


----------



## rocksteady

LEAD INGOT said:


> Details. How much does it weigh? More BPM than the standard brute? How Much?


 
I didn't even notice it was anything other than the standard Brute. I just saw that big ol' yellow jackhammer and stopped looking. Answer Mike's questions!!!





Paul


----------



## Hillside

I like the Lenox gold blades, I think 10 or 14tpi's, I bought a gross of the Milwaukee torches and they blow, I hand them out in handfuls, the lenox's cut great in my milwaukee saws though


----------



## ironandfire

I'll get to test them tomorrow.


----------



## Qball415

ironandfire said:


> I'll get to test them tomorrow.


What is it?


----------



## OldSchool

Tubing bender


----------



## Airgap

Qball415 said:


> What is it?


The "Cadillac" of tubing benders....They have rollers...smooooth..:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie

Nice benders. Never seen one with rollers. I've always sprayed the pipe with wd40 so it doesn't deform.


----------



## mires

I picked up the Ridgid one stop wrench today. We install lots of compression stops and I get tired of fumbling with 2 pair of channellocks so hopefully this will be an improvement. I'll find out tomorrow.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/One-Stop-Wrench


----------



## Will

I use my one stop daily. One of the best tools I own.


----------



## JK949

mires said:


> I picked up the Ridgid one stop wrench today. We install lots of compression stops and I get tired of fumbling with 2 pair of channellocks so hopefully this will be an improvement. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/One-Stop-Wrench


Channies for angle stops? Don't get carpal tunnel.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

mires said:


> I picked up the Ridgid one stop wrench today. We install lots of compression stops and I get tired of fumbling with 2 pair of channellocks so hopefully this will be an improvement. I'll find out tomorrow.


Your customers will appreciate it immensely :thumbsup::yes::laughing:


If you don't already have one of these, get one...it makes set outs and break outs *so* much easier in several ways...big time saver :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Set outs?? Break outs?? Is that a term like trim out??


----------



## rocksteady

mires said:


> I picked up the Ridgid one stop wrench today. We install lots of compression stops and I get tired of fumbling with 2 pair of channellocks so hopefully this will be an improvement. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/One-Stop-Wrench


I just use one those deals that screws onto the 3/8" or 1/2" outlet and a crescent wrench for anglestops. Works perfectly for me but I don't do new work and trim out 4 bathroom houses in a day. 






Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Set outs?? Break outs?? Is that a term like trim out??


Set out = setting fixtures

Break outs = breaking out fixtures for replacement or reset


----------



## mires

JK949 said:


> Channies for angle stops? Don't get carpal tunnel.


They've never created any kind of pain or discomfort. It's just more awkward than anything at times.


----------



## mires

johnlewismcleod said:


> If you don't already have one of these, get one...it makes set outs and break outs *so* much easier in several ways...big time saver :yes:


How long have you been using it? I've heard several complaints of it breaking easily and being impossible to use if the supply line is still connected and doing any direction besides straight down.


----------



## JK949

mires said:


> They've never created any kind of pain or discomfort. It's just more awkward than anything at times.


They do make crescent wrenches in smaller sizes.


----------



## JK949

mires said:


> How long have you been using it? I've heard several complaints of it breaking easily and being impossible to use if the supply line is still connected and doing any direction besides straight down.


Dude, disconnect the supply at the stop first, connect at stop last. You will make your $20 back many times over.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

mires said:


> How long have you been using it? I've heard several complaints of it breaking easily and being impossible to use if the supply line is still connected and doing any direction besides straight down.


I've had one for a couple years now. It looks cheap, but doesn't break and works brilliantly. I very rarely have to us my basin wrench anymore. 

Really good for holding strainers in place and threading up tub drains also.

They are cheap...get one and you'll be glad you did :yes:


----------



## JK949

rocksteady said:


> I just use one those deals that screws onto the 3/8" or 1/2" outlet and a crescent wrench for anglestops. Works perfectly for me but I don't do new work and trim out 4 bathroom houses in a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I roll the same way, good setup. Different length wrenches help a lot.


----------



## mires

JK949 said:


> Dude, disconnect the supply at the stop first, connect at stop last. You will make your $20 back many times over.


99% of the time, I am not reusing the supply lines, so I leave them on the stop when I remove it. I know it only takes a few extra seconds to go ahead and disconnect it at the stop. I'm just saying it's an extra step that I don't normally do.


----------



## mires

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've had one for a couple years now. It looks cheap, but doesn't break and works brilliantly. I very rarely have to us my basin wrench anymore.
> 
> Really good for holding strainers in place and threading up tub drains also.
> 
> They are cheap...get one and you'll be glad you did :yes:


Alright John, I'm convinced. I'll pick one up, but if I don't like it, you're gonna hear about it :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## rjbphd

mires said:


> Alright John, I'm convinced. I'll pick one up, but if I don't like it, you're gonna hear about it :icon_cheesygrin:


 Same here, I'll buy one and let ya know...


----------



## Titan Plumbing

They sure make the plastic nuts go on faster...(I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere...LOL)

I have one, don't use it all the time, but it does come in handy.


----------



## Pipe Rat

*ProPress 1/2"-4"*

I have been wanting one of these for awhile but didnt want to drop the coin. I picked this up from a local company that closed it's doors. Got it for a song :whistling2: and looks hardly used. Just in time for the 3" copper service I have coming up. :thumbup:


----------



## coast to coast

Congrats , very nice . Curious though what does a song go for now a days ? Curious because I've been pricing and thinking about going south to pick one up but the price between here and there doesn't seem to be that far off what I can get it for here . Here being Nova Scotia .


----------



## DesertOkie

Pipe Rat said:


> I have been wanting one of these for awhile but didnt want to drop the coin. I picked this up from a local company that closed it's doors. Got it for a song :whistling2: and looks hardly used. Just in time for the 3" copper service I have coming up. :thumbup:



Make sure you get the correct fittings for the XL kit they have the XL and the XL-C.


----------



## Pipe Rat

Thanks Okie. I didnt know there was a difference until you brought it up. Mine are the XL-C which seem to be the current preference if I am understanding it right.

Coast the price of a song was un believable. You guys would hate me if I disclosed how little I paid. :whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb

I wish the 1/2"-2" jaws worked like the big boys, it is much easier to press in a tight space.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

easttexasplumb said:


> I wish the 1/2"-2" jaws worked like the big boys, it is much easier to press in a tight space.


There is a kit for that now. 








http://www.toolup.com/ridgid_27423_v1-kit-12-1-14-for-propress.aspx


I want much :yes:


----------



## cbeck

DesertOkie said:


> Make sure you get the correct fittings for the XL kit they have the XL and the XL-C.


I figured that out one night during a shut-down at an assisted living facility, talk about panic


----------



## Will

Desided to upgrade my camera with better video. And got new me a cordless sawzall for when I don't need to drag out a cord.


----------



## DesertOkie

cbeck said:


> I figured that out one night during a shut-down at an assisted living facility, talk about panic



I think that's how we all learned:laughing:. I figured I would help him out in case he had the XL kit. Had some dummy at winnelson tell me they discontinued. We had a little freakout before we found out he was just a goof that was too lazy to order stuff.


----------



## SewerRatz

Any guesses what this is?


----------



## ToUtahNow

SewerRatz said:


> Any guesses what this is?


_It had 3/8 compression threads on one end and 1/2 compression threads on the other. No wrench marks on chrome or polished brass angle stops._

I cheated 

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz

toutahnow said:


> it had 3/8 compression threads on one end and 1/2 compression threads on the other. No wrench marks on chrome or polished brass angle stops.
> 
> I cheated
> 
> mark


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

SewerRatz said:


> View attachment 20572


 Dumb bell for trolls ?


----------



## rocksteady

I've had one of those for many years. Great tool!!







Paul


----------



## rocksteady

Picked it up today! My back feels better already.







Paul


----------



## rjbphd

Damn... I have electric stair climber waiting to be used... now anyone here have or used a Larin tailgate lift??? My back and I have been talking about one...


----------



## Ruudplumber

been using a escalara brand stair climber for 7 years now. works great.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

rocksteady said:


> I've had one of those for many years. Great tool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Paul, what is the brand of the stop install tool? Mt helper has one that is aluminum with 3/8" on 1 end and 1/2" on the other...I can't find them anywhere. The Ridgid one sucks...IMHO.


----------



## Qball415

Titan Plumbing said:


> Paul, what is the brand of the stop install tool? Mt helper has one that is aluminum with 3/8" on 1 end and 1/2" on the other...I can't find them anywhere. The Ridgid one sucks...IMHO.


Pasco.


----------



## DesertOkie

Qball415 said:


> Pasco.


Check it before you leave the store, I picked up one that had not been tapped on the 3/8 end. Of course I was all the way across town when I found out. Thought I was loosing my mind till I checked the threads.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

Titan Plumbing said:


> Paul, what is the brand of the stop install tool? Mt helper has one that is aluminum with 3/8" on 1 end and 1/2" on the other...I can't find them anywhere. The Ridgid one sucks...IMHO.


 
I think Qball is right, it's a Pasco. Mine's not aluminum though. It's one of those tools that has made 1000's of dollars for each dollar spent on it. 







Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I found one...Thanks!


----------



## Boundry

New Tool

Fresh from the factory, plus a snap cutter

Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I like the snap cutter.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's my new treat. Not much but I like it. It was like 40 bucks and makes a great onsite plan table


----------



## HSI

Boundry said:


> New Tool
> 
> Fresh from the factory, plus a snap cutter
> 
> Cant wait to try it out.


I have one on the way minus the snap cutters. I bought the 1/2 -4"


----------



## Boundry

Nice, i cut a deal with the rigid rep to throw the snap cutter in for free.


----------



## rocksteady

This just showed up today.










It was only used one time and I don't understand the point of the hose bibs. I'm going to pull them out and replace them with some straight hose thread adapters.




Paul


----------



## Qball415

rocksteady said:


> This just showed up today.
> 
> It was only used one time and I don't understand the point of the hose bibs. I'm going to pull them out and replace them with some straight hose thread adapters.
> 
> Paul


Please tell price tag and where do I get one I could use one I been on a W.H streak.


----------



## plbgbiz

rocksteady said:


> This just showed up today.
> 
> It was only used one time and I don't understand the point of the hose bibs. I'm going to pull them out and replace them with some straight hose thread adapters.
> 
> Paul


Just a guess but maybe it did not come with adapters and that was the solution the previous owner came up with.

-OR-

They sell it that way as a means to keep the primer water in place till you are ready to start the pump.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Qball415 said:


> Please tell price tag and where do I get one I could use one I been on a W.H streak.


No. First you need a truck!!! Lmao.


----------



## rocksteady

I think they cost about 2 bills at the supply house. I paid half that, shipping included. 







Paul


----------



## JK949

rocksteady said:


> This just showed up
> 
> It was only used one time and I don't understand the point of the hose bibs. I'm going to pull them out and replace them with some straight hose thread adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


If you can rig a way to adjust rpm's (rheostat maybe) for tankless service I might some value. 

3/4" ip ball valve with nipple and hose adapter has never let me down. By the time I have the heater empty, the tank is disconnected and the new one is I boxed and prepped.


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> Just a guess but maybe it did not come with adapters and that was the solution the previous owner came up with.
> 
> -OR-
> 
> They sell it that way as a means to keep the primer water in place till you are ready to start the pump.


I have bibbs on mine. Like you said, it helps keeps the pump primed and it reduces the water trail when you're walking it through a customers house.


----------



## revenge

How good are they draining water heaters


----------



## Mississippiplum

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No. First you need a truck!!! Lmao.


Or a little car 









Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Hell yea. Just got this at sears. Led


----------



## revenge

How much was thaT


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

20 on sale. Reg 35 bought the gradient first. And saw this on the end cap grabbed it and thought the button was a 1/4 fall button like my old Lenox I pushed it and let ther be lite. Wow. My wife said dang you act like you got a h$rd on for that thing. I needed the gradient so I got both. U have a good holiday revenge??


----------



## user2090

Bought this today on the way to a job. Determined I was not going to waste another minute trying to pull an anode without. My goodness why did I wait so long to buy one. Anode came out so easy. When I think of all the times I have struggled with a bar and socket. 

I'm definitely going to set some new standards for tool purchases. Being able to get by is all well and good, but having the means to buy a tool which saves me wear and tear on my body, and makes life easier is just smart.


----------



## Will

Now you can do some side jobbing/moonlight tire repair jobs too...:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz

Indie said:


> Bought this today on the way to a job. Determined I was not going to waste another minute trying to pull an anode without. My goodness why did I wait so long to buy one. Anode came out so easy. When I think of all the times I have struggled with a bar and socket.
> 
> I'm definitely going to set some new standards for tool purchases. Being able to get by is all well and good, but having the means to buy a tool which saves me wear and tear on my body, and makes life easier is just smart.


Just remember that if you do anodes on T&M, now you will be losing money. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

plbgbiz said:


> Just remember that if you do anodes on T&M, now you will be losing money. :laughing:


:yes: :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

plbgbiz said:


> Just remember that if you do anodes on T&M, now you will be losing money. :laughing:


How could that be if you have a minimum call out rate..


----------



## plbgbiz

OldSchool said:


> How could that be if you have a minimum call out rate..


I guess it depends on how long he screwed around with them before. If it took longer than his minimum call then the clock just kicks in. I was really making more of a joke than making a technically accurate financial claim. 

Belated>>> :jester:


----------



## JK949

plbgbiz said:


> I guess it depends on how long he screwed around with them before. If it took longer than his minimum call then the clock just kicks in. I was really making more of a joke than making a technically accurate financial claim.
> 
> Belated>>> :jester:


He'll sell more if homeowners think you need it to change the rods. If they don't want to pay, torque the living $h!t out of it so there's no way they can get it out themselves.

I use the M18 High Torque Milwaukee. 450 ft/lbs claimed. Made the money back pretty quick. Get an 1 1/16" impact socket @Lowes, no need to buy a full set if you don't want to.


----------



## dclarke

Seemed like a good idea. I have makita so I just searched for one. About 175 for a bare tool and I dont know if that's shipped.


----------



## justme

Santa brought me a late christmas present. Ridgid CS10 with the batterys and charger .


----------



## johnlewismcleod

justme said:


> Santa brought me a late christmas present. Ridgid CS10 with the batterys and charger .


You must have been a *very* good boy last year :yes:


----------



## justme

I was , but it was a steal at the price I picked it up for .


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Ridgid 425 chain vise and a Hitachi air compressor


----------



## gear junkie

Not really new but I bought a 13hp karcher pressure washer with a new engine for 600. Put my cat pump on it and with a little welding and spray paint...here's the result. 

Btw...sold my old engine and karcher pump for 650...YES!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Got the regulator in this pic. Already had it but helper tripped and broke the handle.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got the regulator in this pic. Already had it but helper tripped and broke the handle.


I've never been one to give up on old tools that still work, but I finally retired my old Goss b-tank rig a couple years ago and replaced it with one of those Lenox rigs. The storage and hose reel are great, but I was amazed how much hotter the new Lenox tips were :yes:

Been loving that upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Try goss. Tips. Most never heard if them. They don't scream. I hav a goss. Ga32. She's called big Bertha. Sweet rosebud


----------



## revenge

Just got this in today 14 dollars new on Ebay my other two grew legs


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's my basin wrench


----------



## johnlewismcleod

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's my basin wrench


The plastic one looks cheap, but it'll do more things than your Basin Buddy :yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing

johnlewismcleod said:


> The plastic one looks cheap, but it'll do more things than your Basin Buddy :yes:


That ridgid one is badass. It's my favorite sink tool.


----------



## user2090

revenge said:


> Just got this in today 14 dollars new on Ebay my other two grew legs
> 
> View attachment 23911


I've had one for a couple of years and it comes in very, very handy at times. Not all the time, but when you can use it you will love it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

What it called. I looked basin wrench on the site but didn't see it


----------



## revenge

ridgid faucet and sink installer you can find them cheaper on ebay


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

How much at the supply house ?? U pay shipping ??


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What it called. I looked basin wrench on the site but didn't see it


Or you can go to Brownville, Mx street market.


----------



## revenge

no i didnt pay shipping it was free let me see if the guy gots more, rj brownsville, flea market but you were close


----------



## revenge

the ridgid faucet sink installer has many uses 
1 the plastic ends can be used on plastic faucet nuts
2 tighten and losen supply nuts
3 also tightens and loosens brass faucet nuts
4 to hold basket strainers in place
5 to turn on and off angle stop but i use that end for turning on and off water meters
6 can be used to remove and installe carts on power mate toilets 
does any one else use theres for any thing else


----------



## rjbphd

revenge said:


> the ridgid faucet sink installer has many uses
> 1 the plastic ends can be used on plastic faucet nuts
> 2 tighten and losen supply nuts
> 3 also tightens and loosens brass faucet nuts
> 4 to hold basket strainers in place
> 5 to turn on and off angle stop but i use that end for turning on and off water meters
> 6 can be used to remove and installe carts on power mate toilets
> does any one else use theres for any thing else


Open beer bottle??


----------



## DesertOkie

Got it in today, has a nice spot for my brick in the box.


----------



## justme

DesertOkie said:


> Got it in today, has a nice spot for my brick in the box.
> View attachment 24366


you will like it , real easy to use .:thumbsup:


----------



## damnplumber

*it's next on my list*



DesertOkie said:


> Got it in today, has a nice spot for my brick in the box.
> View attachment 24366


That's beautifull! Can't wait till I get one! My Ridgid rep is bringing one for me to try out in 2 weeks!


----------



## user2090

Finally purchased a high quality tool bag.


----------



## Will

Nice let us know how you like it. I've always say I'm going to get one, then I see the price and change my mind


----------



## revenge

Just bought a kinetic ram by general today two cases one ram and all the extra parts and plugs was brand new fit 150 score


----------



## plumberpro

I really like that veto tool bag they are ultra tough very nice way to oargainze your tools see what you have and if anything is missing


----------



## Greenguy

I use the veto tech LC bag it carries everything I need, hand tools, my multimeters and even a Milwaukee 12v impact gun, I used to use CLC bag, this feels a lot more sturdy...but also quite pricey.


----------



## rjbphd

Greenguy said:


> I use the veto tech LC bag it carries everything I need, hand tools, my multimeters and even a Milwaukee 12v impact gun, I used to use CLC bag, this feels a lot more sturdy...but also quite pricey.


ANd damn heavy for empty tool bag..


----------



## M5Plumb

SlickRick said:


> I spent about $600 for the tools, and when I returned from Iraq a yr. later I couldn't buy fittings. I get my supplier to give me tools for PEX now.


That REHAU is the best for under ground :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I few weeks ago I said I'd never use this. But now i have no choice !!!


----------



## user2090

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I few weeks ago I said I'd never use this. But now i have no choice !!!



What are those cone type pieces? 

Very curious your opinion when you have done the job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

They ream/ bevel the outside of pipe and clean it


----------



## user2090

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They ream/ bevel the outside of pipe and clean it


I've heard conflicting reports on the need to do that or not. Still, let us know how things go with that type of device. The purist are going to have a cow either way. Pictures will be much appreciated.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You got it!!!


----------



## dclarke

Its TeX Mex. Of course there will be pictures.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You know it


----------



## johnlewismcleod

It took awhile, but I learned to really like propress for copper for various reasons.

I'm having trouble understanding the rationale for propress on steel. What reason did your shop give for this?

Is it so you can get the gas service back online faster?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok. Tbh. This system is for lazy ases. I did fire protection for two years and know how to work a wrench. You still need a Mach to cut pipe and use to clean.it. The gray cup thing goes in a drill and bevels pipe then removes coating too. It has a replaceable sand paper like strips that sand off the coating In a area where oil drips are an issue 
This pro press would be great but now way in hell you could bid it against screw pipe ever at all no way ever. Over 2 grand for jaws 1/2 to 2". Not the gun tho. 40$ for a 1 1/4 tee. I don't like it for new con. For repairs it has its place You have to hold it and have some one els press it. You can't un screw it or adjust it. Once pressed its done. I hate it!!!!! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=yXxz-zSRqOM

Here's my vid. I can screw pipe fast too. 

More pics to come


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

If I have a min il make a vid of the preping of the pipe 

The fittings are looser the copper pp but pressing it is the same


----------



## DesertOkie

New tools for my boy, gotta start them early. I guess I can tell him he got his first tool set before he got to the US.


----------



## user2090

I don't see a pipe wrench or a Ridgid logo. Lol.


----------



## DesertOkie

Indie said:


> I don't see a pipe wrench or a Ridgid logo. Lol.


baby steps


----------



## dclarke

Just bought a new to me a-17b adapter with cable off eBay for my k50. $75 shipped. 5/8 cable doesn't like small traps.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

dclarke said:


> Just bought a new to me a-17b adapter with cable off eBay for my k50. $75 shipped. 5/8 cable doesn't like small traps.


Explain how that works. It runs a 1/4 cable ??


----------



## dclarke

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Explain how that works. It runs a 1/4 cable ??


I have no idea how it works yet. I believe its 3/8 cable. I just bought it because it was cheap and should allow me to go through a 1 1/2 trap


----------



## revenge

There's a little drum with shaft that attaches to the back end of the k50


----------



## dclarke

revenge said:


> There's a little drum with shaft that attaches to the back end of the k50


I saw how it attached and watched a YouTube video. I've never seen one in person but I'm assuming it can't be terribly difficult. I bought it because after seeing the price of a new one It was a good deal and will be useful.


----------



## revenge

As long as you keep checking that the rubber grommets on the legs are not split or torn you'll be fine don't want to scratch a tub or counter top


----------



## dclarke

I put washers inside of them to help them last and taped them on so they don't fall off. They are new so I'm sure hoping I won't have issues for awhile. If I ever do trash the machine. I luckily have less than 300 into the machine, cable, heads, and the a17.


----------



## phishfood

Just picked this up.


----------



## Gettinit

phishfood said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> View attachment 25839


I hope you didn't spend too much on it.


----------



## phishfood

Gettinit said:


> I hope you didn't spend too much on it.


$200.

This isn't sounding good. 

I have to cut a tee into a cast stack next weekend, and I thought that this would be the ticket. What don't I know that can hurt me?


----------



## Tommy plumber

dclarke said:


> I saw how it attached and watched a YouTube video. I've never seen one in person but I'm assuming it can't be terribly difficult. I bought it because after seeing the price of a new one It was a good deal and will be useful.


 






This is a picture of mine.....It turns the K-50 into a machine for smaller drain lines.


----------



## SewerRat

Assuming that thing sits on a shelf in your office, Tommy? 

Looks like it might not have gotten dusted by the janitor last week...better have a talk with her.

:laughing:


----------



## dclarke

Tommy plumber said:


> This is a picture of mine.....It turns the K-50 into a machine for smaller drain lines.


I knew the purpose of it or I wouldn't have got it. Still yet to use it but I want to for sure.


----------



## Tommy plumber

SewerRat said:


> Assuming that thing sits on a shelf in your office, Tommy?
> 
> Looks like it might not have gotten dusted by the janitor last week...better have a talk with her.
> 
> :laughing:


 







.....:laughing:....Yeah, it's clean. I bought it new and don't use it all the time. But when I do use it, I clean it afterwards.




I forgot to wax it this week after I washed it...:laughing:









....


----------



## SewerRat

New camera skid we got for inspecting some 15" pipe with our Mytana push cam...


----------



## mires

Boss man bought me a Ridgid basin wrench and the faucet and sink installer the other day.


----------



## sierra2000

Can't wait to put these to work.


----------



## plbgbiz

sierra2000 said:


> Can't wait to put these to work.
> 
> View attachment 36809


Things that make ya go hmmmmm.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Yea it was 90$ I don't care I wanted it!


----------



## Plumber patt

what is it..?


----------



## KoleckeINC

Plumber patt said:


> what is it..?


On ebay it's a Foot vise. Holds screw pipe on the floor for you sturdily


----------



## Plumber patt

KoleckeINC said:


> On ebay it's a Foot vise. Holds screw pipe on the floor for you sturdily


Why not use a mini tri-stand?


----------



## KoleckeINC

I'm in service, no room for all of it. I have a regular stand and a 300. Less weight less footprint


----------



## rjbphd

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea it was 90$ I don't care I wanted it!


I have both size..... for sale!


----------



## KoleckeINC

rjbphd said:


> I have both size..... for sale!


I'll trade you for a very lonely folding ruler. 
Seriously though I'll take the bigger one.


----------



## ironandfire

Looking forward to using them. Anybody have any experience with them ?


----------



## GREENPLUM

Big day for me ,,, US Jetter 4018-300


----------



## dhal22

One of my guys left my beloved Wacker tamp on a job somewhere. No Christmas bonus for him. Here is it's replacement.


----------



## PPRI

ironandfire said:


> Looking forward to using them. Anybody have any experience with them ?


Drill bits? Yeah I have a few. I honestly have no idea what that all is.


----------



## heaan

Guess that pipe threader i bought from harbor freight for $150 might be a waste of money


----------



## Workhorseplmg

heaan said:


> Guess that pipe threader i bought from harbor freight for $150 might be a waste of money


Yes, I bought a used 700 years ago with a credit card for $700 and never looked back.


----------



## dhal22

When it comes to plumbing tools I do not deviate from Ridgid. Period. Pipe wrenches, tubing cutters, threaders, cameras, they all work and perform without fail year after year.

Wasted time with that Harbor Freight threader would have paid for a Ridgid.


----------



## OpenSights

dhal22 said:


> When it comes to plumbing tools I do not deviate from Ridgid. Period. Pipe wrenches, tubing cutters, threaders, cameras, they all work and perform without fail year after year.
> 
> Wasted time with that Harbor Freight threader would have paid for a Ridgid.


I agree for the most part... Lenox make a decent tubing cutter, but their tight cutters are junk. Raptor makes some good tools... I really like their adjustable wrenches, tight cutters, gloves and 6-in-1. I'm on the fence between Dewalt and Milwaukee for cordless kits. The Ridgid set I used once was and heavy sucker.


----------



## Carcharodon

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea it was 90$ I don't care I wanted it!


I want that, do you use it, is it worth having ?
Have a big vise in my truck, need one for my tailgate but this could be a nice purchase, could be handy for prefabing solder joints etc


----------



## Hillside

Anyone try it yet??? Felt pretty heavy for the trim bag


----------



## KoleckeINC

Carcharodon said:


> I want that, do you use it, is it worth having ? Have a big vise in my truck, need one for my tailgate but this could be a nice purchase, could be handy for prefabing solder joints etc


 You know who needs it, the guy that rides shotgun..... I use it when I can. No day in this field ever comes close to being the same for us. It's been so random. I forget about all the goodies I have until it's too late. 
As for soldering, in my rubber mate soldering box-I keep 6 or so small spring clamps that can be used to keep a prefab off the floor while sweating.


----------



## Carcharodon

KoleckeINC said:


> You know who needs it, the guy that rides shotgun..... I use it when I can. No day in this field ever comes close to being the same for us. It's been so random. I forget about all the goodies I have until it's too late.
> As for soldering, in my rubber mate soldering box-I keep 6 or so small spring clamps that can be used to keep a prefab off the floor while sweating.


I got a bit excited when I saw it so I purchased it a few hours ago...lol
It was only $50 so how bad, I do a lot of various gas work so it might come in handy for that.


----------



## theplungerman

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea it was 90$ I don't care I wanted it!


I used this in a change pipes from 4 gas meters to building job last week. Loved it


----------



## theplungerman

My new muffler
https://youtu.be/Nrlsfy80PLg


----------



## PPRI

theplungerman said:


> My new muffler
> https://youtu.be/Nrlsfy80PLg


She sounds a little more like a good little cat. I'd bolt a turbo on that thing just for the whistle. What jetter is that?


----------



## theplungerman

Turbo? Funny. It's a mongoose model 184


----------



## PPRI

Yeah a turbo. Makes the diesel generate more hp with less fuel. And they sound sweet.


----------



## theplungerman

PPRI said:


> Yeah a turbo. Makes the diesel generate more hp with less fuel. And they sound sweet.


I'm speechless. Smile.


----------



## dhal22

theplungerman said:


> My new muffler
> https://youtu.be/Nrlsfy80PLg


Is that your own attachment reel on the side? Man, I love my Mongoose.


----------



## dhal22

PPRI said:


> Yeah a turbo. Makes the diesel generate more hp with less fuel. And they sound sweet.


I own a 2003 F350 6.0 diesel powered truck with the sweetest sounding turbo ever.


----------



## wyplumber

dhal22 said:


> I own a 2003 F350 6.0 diesel powered truck with the sweetest sounding turbo ever.


It must not be stock than. 

We own 2 6.0 powerstroke and they sound horrible.


----------



## Hillside

dhal22 said:


> I own a 2003 F350 6.0 diesel powered truck with the sweetest sounding turbo ever.


Ya the 03 6.0 stock turbo was the best whistle for sure, hack off the muffler and that thing had a crazy loud whistle


----------



## theplungerman

dhal22 said:


> Is that your own attachment reel on the side? Man, I love my Mongoose.


https://youtu.be/tjtWLBzME8k
i might love my mongoose more then you love your mongoose. best relationship I've ever entered into.:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22

wyplumber said:


> It must not be stock than.
> 
> We own 2 6.0 powerstroke and they sound horrible.


Not a 2003 then. Briefly I joined a pickup truck forum years ago and there were many requests for direction in making a turbo sound like the 2003 Superduty turbo. The answer was always 'buy a 2003 Superduty'. I hear a specific turbo whine and I know without looking that it is a 03 Superduty.


----------



## dhal22

theplungerman said:


> https://youtu.be/tjtWLBzME8k
> i might love my mongoose more then you love your mongoose. best relationship I've ever entered into.:thumbup:


I like to tell admiring plumbers or customers that I hug my Mongoose, I baby my Mongoose, I kiss my Mongoose, I sleep with my Mongoose. I always get a laugh and also the customers appreciate my passion for quality tools.

Now, who loves their Mongoose more?


----------



## wyplumber

dhal22 said:


> Not a 2003 then. Briefly I joined a pickup truck forum years ago and there were many requests for direction in making a turbo sound like the 2003 Superduty turbo. The answer was always 'buy a 2003 Superduty'. I hear a specific turbo whine and I know without looking that it is a 03 Superduty.


They are 2004


----------



## Hillside

They had different veined turbos, if it was replaced not rebuilt the crazy whistle will go away, I had a custom ordered 03 6.0 excursion and deleted the cat and muffler and it was almost to much....I said almost


----------



## dhal22

The '03 turbo definitely let's you know it's under the hood. Not into modifying what did you mean by deleting cat and muffler?


----------



## ironandfire

PPRI said:


> Drill bits? Yeah I have a few. I honestly have no idea what that all is.


 Tee puller.


----------

